# North Korea and Trump



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey there,
dunno what the news in other Countries say but it seems that North Korea is really trying to sound scary and maybe if we laugh to much about poor little kim he will actually use his Atomic Bomb ...
Everyone is angry at Trump because he is not really diplomatic and nice but damn why not just do something about Kim ?

Many people are saying it would have been better if Clinton would have won even thought lots of people were saying that she would probably be more into playing war than Trump -.-

I do not like Trump and I could not really understand how he could win BUT I didn't really care and he didn't do anything bad to me so yeah all good  Still I think he is kind of right to tell Kim of
If America or any other Nation would not have waited to damn long to do something about North Korea we would not have to fear a World War including Atomic bombs but yeah "lets just wait till he get even more weapons" seems to be what most people on the World think !

My GF is telling me since more than 6 month now EVERY SINGLE DAY that we will get a 3rd World War and that noone should anger North Korea and of course not attack them.
If someone would just throw a bomb on him and his fimily the North could be more or less free and we would not have to fear him pressing the red button on a whim.

Why do all the big nations still want to "talk" with him.
For me it sounds like they want to lick his ass and beg him not to attack.
Trump is the only one who sees that talking with that guy makes no sense.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2017)

We just need to avoid military action at all cost but the neocons and liberal hawks will advocate for war as always and fuck things up


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

I hate to say this, but Obama wasn't doing anything to do something to North Korea, Bush didn't do anything to curtail or try to prevent NK from doing something stupid. And here we are, are we to be afraid? Are we to give in to fearmongering from the media? Honestly, I don't know what to think, but is there any solution to where someone would assassinate that pantywaist of an NK despot so that the government will collapse, freeing the people from that dumbass Kim?

I'm sorry, but I hope something happens to Kim, something horrible so he can no longer be in power.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> We just need to avoid military action at all cost but the neocons and liberal hawks will advocate for war as always and fuck things up



That is exactly what people say since many years and what did this do for us ? now they have atomic bombs -.-V

It is like
1. he comes with a stick in his hand, you laugh him off.
2. he comes with an iron bar, you laugh again
3. he comes with a gun, you look a little bit puzzle but laugh again
4. he shoots you

If you would have beaten him up while you could have than this would not have happened.

Okay this does not mean you should kill anyone who comes at you with a stick in his hand BUT on this big scale allowing him to build nuclear weapons and such was a very big mistake !
The UN should have done something long ago.

War is one of the worst things you could start but with north korea, attacking could save lots of lifes. 
Noone knows if Kim will really attack and if not thats good but at least he has means to kill many many people on a whim.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

I think people aren't seeing the big picture here.. The U.S. military is the most advanced military in the world. If North Korea tries to attack the United States or territories in which the U.S. military has established bases, North Korea could be shut down with a single aircraft carrier. This is why people are deeming Trump's actions as unnecessary and more or less irresponsible. The problem is not whether we can defeat a nation that consist of starving farmers, but how we can avoid killing millions of North Koreans and potentially stopping/mitigating any fallout from the international community. Of course we can bomb the crap out of North Korea and end this whole thing like nothing, but we can't just bomb a country that hasn't done anything to us yet. And we can't just assassinate their leader or we might just end up making his death a martyr.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> I think people aren't seeing the big picture here.. The U.S. military is the most advanced military in the world. If North Korea tries to attack the United States or territories in which the U.S. military has established bases, North Korea could be shut down with a single aircraft carrier. This is why people are deeming Trump's actions as unnecessary and more or less irresponsible. The problem is not whether we can defeat a nation that consist of starving farmers, but how we can avoid killing millions of North Koreans and potentially stopping/mitigating any fallout from the international community. Of course we can bomb the crap out of North Korea and end this whole thing like nothing, but we can't just bomb a country that hasn't done anything to us yet. And we can't just assassinate their leader or we might just end up making his death a martyr.



Then what are we supposed to do, let that little manchild Kim get away with killing his own people?  I'm not going to lie, there's no easy solution, and no matter what is decided, someone is royally screwed.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 10, 2017)

Why don't _we _bomb North Korea? Or at least where Kim lives. What a lard.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> let that little manchild Kim get away with killing his own people?


See this is where we need to be.. Trump made the mistake of rallying behind a merciless approach but if he claimed Human Rights violations as a reason for action, he would have way more support from the American people and the international community.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 10, 2017)

Seriously, if only someone killed Kim. That fat fucking lard.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> See this is where we need to be.. Trump made the mistake of rallying behind a merciless approach but if he claimed Human Rights violations as a reason for action, he would have way more support from the American people and the international community.



That doesn't answer it though, what should we do? Let them just sit idly by as that little fat turd threatens us?


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Seriously, if only someone killed Kim. That fat fucking lard.


The problem with just killing Kim is "What happens next?".. Will his death be used as a martyr? Will the military leaders fight for power and potentially kill millions in the process?


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 10, 2017)

The issue is that if we strike North Korea, they'll turn around and send South Korea back to the stone age.  We're afraid of taking care of them now when they're weak because they're still strong enough to kill a lot of people.  Perhaps it's just delaying the inevitable, but I don't think anyone wants to be responsible for the destruction of South Korea.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

Does anyone think the North Koreans will welcome you as liberators?

Generations of propaganda and the genuine resentment for killing millions during the war will not be easily forgotten.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't answer it though, what should we do? Let them just sit idly by as that little fat turd threatens us?


No, we establish sanctions that make them hurt and we highlight human rights violations as a reason for any further actions we take... Military action should be our last option.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 10, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Why don't _we _bomb North Korea? Or at least where Kim lives. What a lard.



Because it would likely only make things worse, declaring war would probably be the first thing any successor would do.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Does anyone think the North Koreans will welcome you as liberators?
> 
> Generations of propaganda and the genuine resentment for killing millions during the war will not be easily forgotten.


Exactly!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> No, we establish sanctions that make them hurt and we highlight human rights violations as a reason for any further actions we take... Military action should be our last option.



We have that first part done, sanctions placed on them, *sigh* I just...the whole thing is a joke.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> No, we establish sanctions that make them hurt and we highlight human rights violations as a reason for any further actions we take... Military action should be our last option.



Who is 'them'? You think the sanctions do anything other than hurt the people we are attempting to save?


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Who is 'them'? You think the sanctions do anything other than hurt the people we are attempting to save?


Okay... But we aren't bombing North Koreans and we are giving them a reason to rethink their leadership.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> Okay... But we aren't bombing North Koreans and we are giving them a reason to rethink their leadership.



No, we are (further) starving a populace who already hates us - this is likely seen as more of the same : the west attempting to exert its will over a leader who refuses to back down.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 10, 2017)

How about we just bomb their central government house/parliament building/whatever the hell its called?


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> No, we are (further) starving a populace who already hates us - this is likely seen as more of the same : the west attempting to exert its will over a leader who refuses to back down.


Then what is your solution? Kill millions in a senseless war?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 10, 2017)

I wonder if drama will start here.. better get the popcorn.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> Then what is your solution? Kill millions in a senseless war?



There is no 'solution'.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> There is no 'solution'.


...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> There is no 'solution'.



So you'd rather let the little despot douche get his way while other nations give in to sycophancy and "refuse" to do anything about it? You would rather he threaten, and actually use a nuclear weapon before others step up to the plate? Sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you'd rather let the little despot douche get his way while other nations give in to sycophancy and "refuse" to do anything about it? You would rather he threaten, and actually use a nuclear weapon before others step up to the plate? Sure sounds like it to me.



Because fuck a few million Asians, right? Who cares.

How do you think a country who was nothing but a pawn in a post WW2 power-play - millions dying in the process - is supposed to behave in a world that's almost unanimously hostile towards it?


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Because fuck a few million Asians, right? Who cares.
> 
> How do you think a country who was nothing but a pawn in a post WW2 power-play - millions dying in the process - is supposed to behave in a word that's almost unanimously hostile towards it?


Alright but what are you proposing? Should the U.S. be lenient on a nation that threatens its people?


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> Alright but what are you proposing? Should the U.S. be lenient on a nation that threatens its people?



I have absolutely no issues with the majority of Americans - but the track record the United States government internationally over the past 60+ years makes the proposition of it being a moral beacon fighting human rights abuses laughable at best.

China (possibly with Russian cooperation) is likely the only power who can resolve this peacefully.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> I'm have absolutely no issues with the majority of Americans - but the track record the United States government internationally over the past 60+ years makes the proposition of it being a moral beacon fighting human rights abuses laughable at best.
> 
> China (possibly with Russian cooperation) is likely the only power who can resolve this peacefully.


I knew you were hiding something in your arguments and now it's revealed that you indeed have hangups about the U.S.. I respect your opinions and I think a solution like that could potentially work, but I doubt U.S. leaders will support a plan like this.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 10, 2017)

Korean unification would be a bad thing at this point.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> I knew you were hiding something in your arguments and now it's revealed that you indeed have hangups about the U.S.. I respect your opinions and I think a solution like that could potentially work, but I doubt U.S. leaders will support a plan like this.



I wouldn't paint it as broad as 'the U.S.' - the country is incredibly complex. I have issues with areas that I imagine many *normal* Americans (i.e not generic flag burning morons) have with their own government.
These issues aren't exclusive to the U.S. either - I despise them in my own government.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a bunker.
But you know, it may be a once in a lifetime spectacle, so better to watch it with your own eyes under the blue sky.
I have my popcorn, so I am ready for the fireworks.
And there we go, I hope it ends up as exciting as in Fallout. /s


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

If you wait any longer there will be many dead people as well especially with these sanctions that are getting worse and worse.
Do you think Kim cares about this ? he will still get whatever he needs to eat and drink while the poor people will die a slow and cruelsome death.

So it is either kill Kim and "hope" that there won't be another leader or a better one OR wait till he has more and more power and actually kills lots of Americans or South Koreans or whatever (plus all the ones dying in north korea trough starvation or in these labor camps)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Nothing will happen. Despite the show he puts on, Kim isn't stupid. He knows what mutually-assured destruction is, and he's fully aware that if he attacks the US just once, his little country is gonna be obliterated off the face of the planet. I feel his aggressive behavior is just a ploy in order to assert dominance and increase his regime's legitimacy.

As for Trump's comments to North Korea, I don't know what kind of diplomatic effect it will have, but I'm satisfied. Stick it to 'em. I am very doubtful a war will break out at all. Again, Kim isn't that stupid. So it's a good thing we have a stronger stance against them. But really, at the end of the day, Kim knows not to fuck with the US. We'd reduce Pyongyang to rubble in an afternoon.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> If you wait any longer there will be many dead people as well especially with these sanctions that are getting worse and worse.
> Do you think Kim cares about this ? he will still get whatever he needs to eat and drink while the poor people will die a slow and cruelsome death.
> 
> So it is either kill Kim and "hope" that there won't be another leader or a better one OR wait till he has more and more power and actually kills lots of Americans or South Koreans or whatever (plus all the ones dying in north korea trough starvation or in these labor camps)



You kill Kim and Seoul is wiped from the map within hours, then the entire peninsula is set on fire.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 10, 2017)

how about you look into the history of the koreas and the history of our most recent wars and check possible repercussions before you just go 'why not attack a country?'

even at this point, attacking korea 'just like that' is akin to attacking china. no matter how much korea threatens to use its new weapon, that is, technically, a dick move, but without an official declaration of war, not really forbidden

everytime the world threatens NK, NK gets more frantic to finish its nuclear capabilities. because the dear leader banks on it to be the thing that stops the sanctions and such. because you dont just sanction a nation with 'the bomb' and despite the leadership obviously being undemocratic and cruel, its somewhat of an understandable move.

no matter which way, you cant just 'solve' NK. 
i mean, you could have proposed to gift them a dummy attack. you know, they fire a missle into the sky, tell their people the us was wiped out and start some secret trade relations on the grounds that the population gets fed and gulags being closed. and in a few decades, this would've all blown over.


what trumps going for right now is so ridiculously transparent, he's trying to bush iraq war his way out of low ratings and he's absolutely accepting NK just annihilating the south and parts of japan in a last glorious display of power. NK with a nuke is no more dangerous than NK without a nuke, at least to the us. 

and with hindsight in mind, the whole thing would have required the rest of the world to act as the bigger man years ago, kiss the old mans feet and try to influence the next generation of leader-gods into being better than their parents


----------



## urherenow (Aug 10, 2017)

gman666 said:


> No, we establish sanctions that make them hurt and we highlight human rights violations as a reason for any further actions we take... Military action should be our last option.


We've been trying that since before you were born, you imbecile. That has led us to the current situation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

Thinking North Korea is capable of MAD is naive.
The only thing Kim can do is SAD.

At best he will do some localized damage before NK turns into a big crater.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

What we basically have is a leader who is hated in every country around the world apart from his own. A leader who also has a mad haircut. A leader who likes to try and control the people of his own country and has them all fooled into believing he is the greatest. A leader who says and does whatever the fuck he wants. A leader who is way out of control and will probably be the cause of world war 3 starting. A leader who brutally tries to shut down anyone apposed to his views. And people are worried about North Korea when all of the above not only describes Kim Jong-un but also describes Donald Trump.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah I doubt that he has the power to destroy much yet but if the UN waits any longer he definietly will have to power for Mass destruction 

Right now with a few Anti Air missiles and whatever there is a good chance to get him without  much colleteral damage but if you wait longer this won't be possible.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> What we basically have is a leader who is hated in every country around the world apart from his own. A leader who also has a mad haircut. A leader who likes to try and control the people of his own country and has them all fooled into believing he is the greatest. A leader who says and does whatever the fuck he wants. A leader who is way out of control and will probably be the cause of world war 3 starting. A leader who brutally tries to shut down anyone apposed to his views. And people are worried about North Korea when all of the above not only describes Kim Jong-un but also describes Donald Trump.


Well done.
Actually, I think the "A leader who *brutally* tries to shut down anyone apposed to his views" part is taking it too far and applies only to Kim, but every thing else can describe both... well done.


Youkai said:


> Yeah I doubt that he has the power to destroy much yet but if the UN waits any longer he definietly will have to power for Mass destruction
> 
> Right now with a few Anti Air missiles and whatever there is a good chance to get him without  much colleteral damage but if you wait longer this won't be possible.


I don't think he will ever get enough power to really strike many big cities and overpower them per se.
But sure he can kill many people if he strikes first (though getting automatic death sentence for whole North Korea).
Or worse case scenario, he can produce global fallout that will have the quality of life of the whole planet decrease a lot for many years (poisoning also NK in the process of course).


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Again, Trump is a brainless moron. Proven again. Talks like a 5-year old. He's ridiculous. Even François Hollande, the most spineless president in the history of France, would've handled this better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also don't get me wrong, Kim Jong Un is the same kind of guy, i.e. a retarded teenager who wants to bomb the world.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 10, 2017)

I think Trump is trying to taunt Kim into attacking first so that when we kill him it will be self defense rather than starting a war by killing a poor defenseless leader of a third world country.
It really is the only thing that can be done the United States making a preemptive attack on them would make a lot of people very angry.


----------



## queendude (Aug 10, 2017)

Military option and let’s finish this kindergarten


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Hey there,
> dunno what the news in other Countries say but it seems that North Korea is really trying to sound scary and maybe if we laugh to much about poor little kim he will actually use his Atomic Bomb ...
> Everyone is angry at Trump because he is not really diplomatic and nice but damn why not just do something about Kim ?


Why not just do something? China and potential nukes. That's why.


Youkai said:


> Many people are saying it would have been better if Clinton would have won even thought lots of people were saying that she would probably be more into playing war than Trump -.-


 Those lots of people you mention was trumps side. They were claiming she's a warmonger. And trump wasn't. Obviously this was just more bullshit.




Youkai said:


> If someone would just throw a bomb on him and his fimily the North could be more or less free and we would not have to fear him pressing the red button on a whim.


That's what people said when his dad died. If the whole family died some general or other would just take over. Only way is for a full on invasion. And china won't agree with that. And NK could use their nukes (if they really have them operational and everything)



Youkai said:


> Why do all the big nations still want to "talk" with him.
> For me it sounds like they want to lick his ass and beg him not to attack.
> Trump is the only one who sees that talking with that guy makes no sense.


Trump doesn't see sense. He's just boasting like always. The big nations are basically just playing the waiting game with NK because of china and NK's potential nukes.

North korea isn't really that big a threat. Kim Jong Un is basically a lot like trump. Both like boasting and grandstanding, but when it comes to actually doing things they fall short. North korea is probably best ignored for a few more years while they continue to annoy china. Once they lose China's support then invasions and stuff might happen.




gman666 said:


> Okay... But we aren't bombing North Koreans and we are giving them a reason to rethink their leadership.



The US bombing places has generally just turned bad situations even worse. It's what basically caused IS.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Why not just do something? China and potential nukes. That's why.
> Those lots of people you mention was trumps side. They were claiming she's a warmonger. And trump wasn't. Obviously this was just more bullshit.
> 
> 
> ...


Best post on the thread yet. Indeed, I think everyone knows China are the ones who really control the thing. China litterally could cut down part of NK's GDP by a small decision (almost the press of a button). It has no point to act, Trump and Kim are both big babies who just like to brag.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

North Korea is a sticky situation, it has been the "Elephant in the room" for a long time. Sanctions seem to have no effect, because China(and probably Russia) trades with them anyway. Sanctions seem to only help wipe out their citizens to starvation, fat ass still eats plenty. 

If we wait too long to deal with them, they're going to get better and better weapons. Since we sanctioned them to hell, they'll probably sell them off to other countries. Countries that are even more unstable than North Korea.

If we attack them, who knows what they might do to South Korea, Japan, and perhaps Guam or Hawaii. If we did take them over, South Korea doesn't want 20+ million refugees, esp after Seoul got attacked. Can North Koreans even integrate? All that brain washing over the years.

But ya, something has to be done sooner or later, because North Korea can cause a lot of damage, and the more we wait, the more damage they can cause. It's just we dunno how to handle it. 

Personally, I blame this mainly on China. They know what it going on in NK, they knew how shitty they treated their own people, yet they ignored it all. They allowed them to get nukes, and never put their foot down. They could have put an end to this ages ago, they're NK's bread and butter.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2017)

guys, things are already out of USA's control, they only way to resolve things without military intervention is ask both China and Russia to join and apply the UN's sanctions and completely isolate NK's border preventing them from any material exchanges(you guys know exactly which 2 country i'm talking about), of course, Russia atm is under both UN and USA's sanction, highly doubt they would help USA and China's the only key for negotiation, USA have to pay obviously a very high prize to exchange the favour.

gentlemen, it's very funny that u guys think that this will end without any sacrifices haHAA!


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

some big news agencies do have their own set of possibilities

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/09/north-korea-us-tensions-seven-potential-scenarios

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/07/the-worst-problem-on-earth/528717/

I don't know but I still think an attack before he can do anyting would be the best solution.
Love and Peace alone won't stop a bomb from exploding over our heads.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> I don't know but I still think an attack before he can do anyting would be the best solution.
> Love and Peace alone won't stop a bomb from exploding over our heads.


People have been saying that for literally decades. You really seem woefully uninformed about this whole situation. They are a threat, but not as big a threat as you think. They know that if they do launch an actual bomb then the gloves come off and they get completely destroyed from all sides. That's what has stopped them all this time. They just like boasting. And the dictator uses this grandstanding to keep his own base in check. Bombing the US or anyone even isn't something they're likely to do because it literally gets them nothing. Threatening to do so however can get them things.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

The least bloody way for this to end, is with a military coup, but I highly highly doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> People have been saying that for literally decades. You really seem woefully uninformed about this whole situation. They are a threat, but not as big a threat as you think. They know that if they do launch an actual bomb then the gloves come off and they get completely destroyed from all sides. That's what has stopped them all this time. They just like boasting. And the dictator uses this grandstanding to keep his own base in check. Bombing the US or anyone even isn't something they're likely to do because it literally gets them nothing. Threatening to do so however can get them things.



Do you really think Kim is intelligent enough to understand that ?
He was raised believing he is some kind of God ..
Even though he probably has much more informations about the rest of the world than any of his people, I doubt that he is scared that the evil foreigners could harm him.

Well it is possible that he really knows or has enough people who know that might be able to push him in the right direction but he is shooting missiles all the time without anyone doing anything agains it so I really doubt he is scared of conesquences.


I don't know how strong the brainwashing in North Korea is but there were several people who fled from there and they knew that it can't be worse outside of North Korea ... If Kim would fall their "god" is gone and maybe, just maybe they will actually stop with this cult about this family.
Their system is not that of having a dictator but of doing what their "god" says.
In most repots I see they call it a "personality cult" that is completely build around Kims family.
So if there is no successor there won't be another leader



I am really happy I never had to experience war or any big hardships in life but there are things that need to be done even people that are usually pacifist should see that if this goes on there won't be any other way than war


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Do you really think Kim is intelligent enough to understand that ?
> He was raised believing he is some kind of God ..
> Even though he probably has much more informations about the rest of the world than any of his people, I doubt that he is scared that the evil foreigners could harm him.
> 
> ...


Kim jong un doesn't think he's a god. He wasn't raised to believe he was a god. That's just propaganda and he knows it's just propaganda.

Don't get me wrong, an invasion of NK is what ultimately is going to need to happen. But it can't really happen until china stops supporting north korea. Just bombing them would mostly just hurt the innocent civilians there and would piss china off. China wants north korea where it is. Even if they piss china off sometimes.


----------



## Lord M (Aug 10, 2017)

All fake. Its all a recital to put the world in another war and bring peoples at the edge of ruin and misery, because of this we are more easy to subdue.

And anyway, i want to say this thing only once: ALL U.S.A. presidents (past, present and future) sucks, they are shits and masons criminals. World will be never a better place.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 10, 2017)

China only has a Problem with America invading North Korea because they would have the enemy (amerika) right at their border, thats exactly why they don't want that to happen.
If America would "free" North Korea and would give China the juristication there they wouldn't have much problems with it I guess. 
But that won't happen, either America will "rule" or they will give it to the South with is Pro America ... 
And If my informations are correct, the south doesn't really want the north back as they would have to pay a lot of money for a very long time until the north can sustain itselves properly again.
Similiar to what happened in Germany when they opened the Wall. There is still a big gap and the west pays money to the east, only difference is that at least the towns in the east now are much more wealthy than they are in the West.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> China only has a Problem with America invading North Korea because they would have the enemy (amerika) right at their border, thats exactly why they don't want that to happen.


Actually that's not why. They don't want a unified korea as their direct neighbour. They don't want a unified korea at all even. That's basically the crux of the matter.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

I hate to say this but we are at a crucial point here. If Kim Jong Un *Approves* the plans that his generals have created for the missile strike near Guam later this month then there is a 80% chance that the American government will hit directly NK OR they will hit NKs missiles before they land between 30-40km away from Guam.

Remember kim isn't the only unpredictable one here, trump too is the type who can over react in situations like this. Based on what i have seen about trump and based on what i have seen regarding his current actions as president. He and the american generals will *never *allow NK to be a nuclear power in our current world and nor will they ever allow NK to carry out these strikes. Since if trump sat back and allowed NK to carry out these missile strikes then he would essentially allow kim to get the better of him and trump just isn't that type of man.

So war at this point is inevitable. Diplomacy _could _work but that would only be through regime change(which at this point can only happen through a war) and the reunification of the Korean peninsula.

My heart goes out towards the South Koreans and the Japanese as well as to the american troops who are stationed in either SK or Japan since the moment this war breaks out and believe me it will, they will probably be the first on kims shitlist. But if this war breaks out then of course we will win but the death toll will be catastrophic. Can i also say that i feel sorry for the north Korean populace who probably live a wretched existence under kims regime.

Those people did *nothing *wrong but they will most likely be killed by the thousands in the american missile strikes that are carried out when america finally ends kims regime.

And it wont stop there since i can totally see Trump starting shit with Iran who also are North Korea Version II and they cant be allowed to have nukes.

Our worlds 3 biggest threats right now are:
1. NK
2. Iran
3. Isis (yes their last because they dont have nukes yet)

I advise everyone to keep an eye on the news this month and just pray that the casualties on all sides are low.


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Aug 10, 2017)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/calm-down-were-not-even-202422926.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> I have absolutely no issues with the majority of Americans - but the track record the United States government internationally over the past 60+ years makes the proposition of it being a moral beacon fighting human rights abuses laughable at best.
> 
> China (possibly with Russian cooperation) is likely the only power who can resolve this peacefully.



Well, I think that's my cue. And if you think China, a big sycophant to NK is going to stop them....ha!



OfficialFBomb said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/calm-down-were-not-even-202422926.html



Yahoo News is a pretty liberally biased news outlet, make with it what you will.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yahoo News is a pretty liberally biased news outlet, make with it what you will.


Can I make it into a cake?


Oh wait... Yahoo is so beyond expiration date that I might get food poisoning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Can I make it into a cake?
> 
> 
> Oh wait... Yahoo is so beyond expiration date that I might get food poisoning.




This entire thread is making me want to vomit, pardon the expression, ad nauseum.  I'm pretty sure China would rather let sleeping dogs lie than to intervene and convince NK to back down. Same goes with Russia, they're both NK's personal sycophants.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I hate to say this but we are at a crucial point here. If Kim Jong Un *Approves* the plans that his generals have created for the missile strike near Guam later this month then there is a 80% chance that the American government will hit directly NK OR they will hit NKs missiles before they land between 30-40km away from Guam.
> 
> Remember kim isn't the only unpredictable one here, trump too is the type who can over react in situations like this. Based on what i have seen about trump and based on what i have seen regarding his current actions as president. He and the american generals will *never *allow NK to be a nuclear power in our current world and nor will they ever allow NK to carry out these strikes. Since if trump sat back and allowed NK to carry out these missile strikes then he would essentially allow kim to get the better of him and trump just isn't that type of man.
> 
> ...


You are wrong
Our worlds 3 biggest threats right now are:
1. Donald Trump
2. The other world leaders standing by and doing nothing to stop him
3. The people of America and the world also standing by and doing nothing to stop him

Trump is the biggest thread to the world and how people can't see this totally blows my mind.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> This entire thread is making me want to vomit, pardon the expression, ad nauseum.  I'm pretty sure China would rather let sleeping dogs lie than to intervene and convince NK to back down. Same goes with Russia, they're both NK's personal sycophants.


Sure.
Well, not exactly sure.
Sure they wouldn't want NK to cease to exist, it's existence is convenient and strategic for both of them, specially for China.
But the instabilities that crazy Kim produces also don't serve Chinese interests.
I would bet you if China could replace Kim with a more obedient puppet, stop the scalation but keep the NK state existing and useful for their purposes, they would sure do. It is only that it is not so easy to fulfill all of those requirements. (and nobody is a saint to begin with)

If my Yahoo Cake made you want to vomit, I am sorry, it also gave me a stomachache.
I will try to use fresh ingredients from now on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Again, Trump is a brainless moron. Proven again. Talks like a 5-year old. He's ridiculous. Even François Hollande, the most spineless president in the history of France, would've handled this better.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also don't get me wrong, Kim Jong Un is the same kind of guy, i.e. a retarded teenager who wants to bomb the world.



And you think that Obama would have done anything about it? He sure as hell didn't do anything to or make any conceited efforts to stop or curtail North Korea during his eight year tenure. *Shrug*. Prove me wrong. Bush didn't do anything, either. No POTUS really did anything to stop that NK dingus.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And you think that Obama would have done anything about it? He sure as hell didn't do anything to or make any conceited efforts to stop or curtail North Korea during his eight year tenure. *Shrug*. Prove me wrong. Bush didn't do anything, either. No POTUS really did anything to stop that NK dingus.


You missed my point, Obama wouldn't have straight up asked for a nuclear war.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> You missed my point, Obama wouldn't have straight up asked for a nuclear war.



Oh, so he would've just sat there, twiddling his thumbs for NK to make their move and use it as a reason to strike?  Or did he expect them to be a good little boy and put his toys away on his own initiative? Gotcha.  Yeah, I call BS. Obama would've have done a damn thing to prevent an attack.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> You missed my point, Obama wouldn't have straight up asked for a nuclear war.


All is right, if there is nuclear war the west will survive mostly.
And regarding fallout, well we have cas9/crispr going around now.
We just put some more research into it, mix some cockroach genes into ours and become more tolerant to radioactivity.
It all will work out.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, so he would've just sat there, twiddling his thumbs for NK to make their move and use it as a reason to strike?  Or did he expect them to be a good little boy and put his toys away on his own initiative? Gotcha.


Nope, because NK was not a threat until now. They are China's little dog. China can litterally kill their economy by the push of a button.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> You missed my point, Obama wouldn't have straight up asked for a nuclear war.


Exactly if you see a crazed animal in the street the last thing you want to do is repeatedly poke it with a stick. Trump is not only poking with the stick he is trying to poke it up the ass of the crazy animal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Nope, because NK was not a threat until now. They are China's little dog. China can litterally kill their economy by the push of a button.



Then what do you propose we do? Sit idly by anyways? Sitting and not doing anything isn't going to make it go away. Kim is like cancer, the more we wait, the worse it gets.


NK government bastards, I hope they get taken out.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what do you propose we do? Sit idly by anyways? Sitting and not doing anything isn't going to make it go away. Kim is like cancer, the more we wait, the worse it gets.
> 
> 
> NK government bastards, I hope they get taken out.


Kim Jong Un has been acting like an excited teenager since he is in power, and nobody said anything. Because despite him being an idiot, he was not a threat. Ubntil Trump and is ridiculously bad diplomacy skills.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> You are wrong
> Our worlds 3 biggest threats right now are:
> 1. Donald Trump. *Every sane person agrees but this guy isnt as insane as Kim.They are similar but not the same. Plus his power has limitations more on that below.*
> 2. The other world leaders standing by and doing nothing to stop him? *How can other world leaders stop him? i mean anyone can see that Kim himself is to blame for his repeated tests and provocations towards america. Also not to mention the fact that North Koreans have been raised with the philosophy that america will one day come for them and thus they should hate america.*
> 3. The people of America and the world also standing by and doing nothing to stop him. *At the moment Donald trumps approval rating is at 38% meaning that only 8% of Americans approve his action where as 56% disapprove. So using this it is safe to say that the majority over 50% of americans are against the guy and what he stands for as well as what he is doing. Not to mention the fact that as i said the FBI is properly investigating him and he is shaking in his boots rest assured. Aside from what i said, there isnt much else the american people can do at least not legally. So i think the Americans are trying their best to get rid of DT so it is just a matter of waiting and seeing how it plays out.*



DT will be stopped eventually. The FBI are busy investigating him and eventually they will find his ditry dealing or well enough of them that can have him impeached. They recently raided his campaign leaders house. So it is just a matter of time.

The only question is whether or not kim and his regime will be around before trump is impeached because if Trump starts a war with them then there is no way in hell he will be impeached since the FBI probably will be more focused on the war and espionage rather than internal conflicts(simpply because kim is unpredictable and his attacks will be everywhere and anywhere). I mean if war breaks out it will be one that this world has never seen before since it is one of nukes.

I EDITED your post with replies above. So read the quote above.

But do remember that congress cannot stop trump from taking the U.S to war since according to american law if there is enough evidence that NK is going to attack then the American homeland needs to be protected and thus they cant stop trumps actions at least not immediately. If you read the source below you will see that trump can start a war within a 48 hour window before Congress stop him. So as i said above his power is limited.



Spoiler: More information on congresses powers can be found here



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hrome..69i57.983j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8





Spoiler: More information on NKs philosophy can be found here



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=n...e.1.69i57j0.4969j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8





Spoiler: Trumps approval rating



http://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/07/politics/poll-trump-approval-down-amid-distrust/index.html



At the end of the day no sane person would want to go to war or to start one. But we are living in a world where lunatics and evil rule and thus my friend war is looking to be the endgame at least in regards to the topic at hand.

Edit: Trump can be easily surpressed by congress and even his own staff. He is on a tight leash.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

if North Korea was that easy to be taken out it would have been done years ago.

they have nukes, which could kill millions of South Koreans or Japanese?

why take the risk?

people who are like North this and North that. i bet you would not join the army cause you can bitch behind your computer screen.

like its been said "does anyone think the North Koreans will welcome you as liberators?"


well the image below shows what the north thinks of us!








the north still remembers the war like its yesterday. they eat shit sleep that war.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> DT will be stopped eventually. The FBI are busy investigating him and eventually they will find his ditry dealing or well enough of them that can have him impeached. They recently raided his campaign leaders house. So it is just a matter of time.
> 
> The only question is whether or not kim and his regime will be around before trump is impeached because if Trump starts a war with them then there is no way in hell he will be impeached since the FBI probably will be more focused on the war and espionage rather than internal conflicts(simpply because kim is unpredictable and his attacks will be everywhere and anywhere). I mean if war breaks out it will be one that this world has never seen before since it is one of nukes.
> 
> ...




I think it's hilarious that people think Clinton would've done better than another POTUS, when we don't have any proof of that. People are still bitter she lost, plain and simple, and seeing her lose gave me a lot of schadenfreude.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I think it's hilarious that people think Clinton would've done better than another POTUS, when we don't have any proof of that. People are still bitter she lost, plain and simple, and seeing her lose gave me a lot of schadenfreude.



I do agree with you that neither potential POTUS was a good candidate. But at the same time i believe she is the lesser of two evils and that is my opinion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I do agree with you that neither potential POTUS was a good candidate. But at the same time i believe she is the lesser of two evils and that is my opinion.



See? Opinions like this should be respected, and not having political agendas shoved down our tailpipes, that's how political discussions should go. What irks me is when people attack others for supporting either candidate, and act as though their opinion is law and if you don't respect it, you get verbally emasculated.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 10, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Why don't _we _bomb North Korea? Or at least where Kim lives. What a lard.



Nah.. You dont get it, do you ? THINK! Only when humans are finally gone. Yeah, that's right.

Humans are a naturally disruptive and violent species who can't respect members of their own kind for the slightest of differences, like religion, or sexual orientation, or disability, or skin colour, or other things. War starts at the drop of a hat, people are murdered, raped, assaulted, tortured, robbed, and stripped of their rights every day. We, as a group, have done so much harm to this world and what little good we've managed to achieve isn't able to catch up.

The only way for the world to be peaceful is for humans to die out as a species. Sure, animals aren't the most peaceful beings, but they can never be as disruptive as people.

And

A great way to understand how our future will look is by looking at our history as human beings. There may have been times where a momentary "peace" was acquired but it never last. AS long as a thing called POWER, HATE, LUST and MONEY exists there will never be world peace.

HUMANS ARE THE PROBLEM, PERIOD.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nah.. You dont get it, do you ? THINK! Only when humans are finally gone. Yeah, that's right.
> 
> Humans are a naturally disruptive and violent species who can't respect members of their own kind for the slightest of differences, like religion, or sexual orientation, or disability, or skin colour, or other things. War starts at the drop of a hat, people are murdered, raped, assaulted, tortured, robbed, and stripped of their rights every day. We, as a group, have done so much harm to this world and what little good we've managed to achieve isn't able to catch up.
> 
> ...



So we just let that Kim Jong Ungulate sit there and let him get more powerful  until he sets a missile on his own people, the US, Japan, etc, then someone intervenes? You would rather millions die at his hand before he's stopped? I'm sorry, but people like him don't have the right to be called a human being.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

Trump is like a CoD kid.
He says too much then runs away.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> if North Korea was that easy to be taken out it would have been done years ago.
> 
> they have nukes, which could kill millions of South Koreans or Japanese?* Yes this is the biggest problem. The fact that he could kill everyone in Seoul from the get-go. *
> 
> ...



You do now that his people are starving right? So no they dont eat, they just starve, get executed if they dont follow orders and sleep. He is a ruthless dictator.

Edit: Read the bold in your quote


----------



## isoboy (Aug 10, 2017)

It doesn't matter what North Korea does. First, their attack will be disrupted and then they will meet this "fire and fury" that Trump mentioned. Unless America finds an excuse first.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You do now that his people are starving right? So no they dont eat, they just starve, get executed if they dont follow orders and sleep. He is a ruthless dictator.



And anyone who thinks that he should be left alone to gain more power is nothing but a sycophant, they want him to be left alone for political BS reasons.



Felek666 said:


> Trump is like a CoD kid.
> He says too much then runs away.



Yeah, well, at least he's doing more about NK than Obama did, he was all talk and no action.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You do now that his people are starving right? So no they dont eat, they just starve, get executed if they dont follow orders and sleep. He is a ruthless dictator.



so what you think? we going to save them and give all of them a Nintendo switch and make it rain money?

people starving all across the world. do you care about them?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> so what you think? we going to save them and give all of them a Nintendo switch and make it rain money?
> 
> people starving all across the world. do you care about them?



They have to start somewhere, may as well be that little fat bastard in NK, he needs to be replaced/neutralized.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> so what you think? we going to save them and give all of them a Nintendo switch and make it rain money?
> 
> people starving all across the world. do you care about them?


Only selected peopledo. Trump only thinks of increasing his e-penis across the world.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They have to start somewhere, may as well be that little fat bastard in NK, he needs to be replaced/neutralized.



so you planning the join the army when they invade North Korea? or you only going scream behind a screen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> so you planning the join the army when they invade North Korea?



No, I'm just saying sitting by doing nothing isn't exactly something we should do, either. To me, people sound like they just want to leave him alone so he can get more powerful. What you do propose, then?  Kim can't keep this up forever.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So we just let that Kim Jong Ungulate sit there and let him get more powerful  until he sets a missile on his own people, the US, Japan, etc, then someone intervenes? You would rather millions die at his hand before he's stopped? I'm sorry, but people like him don't have the right to be called a human being.


And what do you think Kim will do as soon as he knows America is going to attack?? He will head straight to China who will welcome him with open arms and he will continue to run NK from China safe in the knowledge America will never go in there to get him. So what has the world gained by attacking NK fuck all that's what. What has Kim gained by America attacking NK yes that's right a whole load of propaganda to back up his claims in how evil the western world is.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> so what you think? we going to save them and give all of them a Nintendo switch and make it rain money?
> 
> people starving all across the world. do you care about them?



Of course i do. I am a human being after all. But we can only deal with one problem at a time. First NK then Iran and then whatever other countries need help they SHOULD get it. But they arent because many dont care which is sad and even those who do care dont have the power to make any massive difference.

My main point is. Deal with countries with nukes or ruthless dictatorships FIRST and then focus on the other problems with our world.

Edit: Check the bold writing in your quote.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> DT will be stopped eventually. The FBI are busy investigating him and eventually they will find his ditry dealing or well enough of them that can have him impeached. They recently raided his campaign leaders house. So it is just a matter of time.


Nope, he'll be president for 8 years.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Nope, he'll be president for 8 years.



That is your opinion which your entitled too. Based off the news i have heard and the fact that he and his team are being investigated, makes me think he wont even last these first 4 years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> That is your opinion which your entitled too. Based off the news i have heard and the fact that he and his team are being investigated, makes me think he wont even last these first 4 years.



And that Clinton will take over, well, we're fucked six ways from Sunday if she's in power.  There,  I finally said it, sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And that Clinton will take over, well, we're fucked six ways from Sunday if she's in power.  There,  I finally said it, sorry, not sorry.



Really? you think Clinton would be taking over? Wouldn't it be Mike Pence? Oh and i dont think she will enter the next presidency race. But i did hear rumors that the owner of Facebook is running for the next election.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I think it's hilarious that people think Clinton would've done better than another POTUS, when we don't have any proof of that. People are still bitter she lost, plain and simple, and seeing her lose gave me a lot of schadenfreude.


Nobody actually mentioned Clinton. Any, any candidate would've been better, even Cruz, who I despise, Sanders, who I despise, or even, hell, George Bush.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> That is your opinion which your entitled too. Based off the news i have heard and the fact that he and his team are being investigated, makes me think he wont even last these first 4 years.


Yuh, and the FBI will arrest all the Republicans, and put only Democrats in charge, and Hillary will come back, and break through the glass ceiling! It was her turn after all! Fucking racists, sexist, islamphobic, transphobic shit lords!


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I'm just saying sitting by doing nothing isn't exactly something we should do, either. To me, people sound like they just want to leave him alone so he can get more powerful. What you do propose, then?  Kim can't keep this up forever.





Abu_Senpai said:


> Of course i do. I am a human being after all. But we can only deal with one problem at a time. First NK then Iran and then whatever other countries need help they SHOULD get it. But they arent because many dont care which is sad and even those who do care dont have the power to make any massive difference.
> 
> My main point is. Deal with countries with nukes or ruthless dictatorships FIRST and then focus on the other problems with our world.
> 
> Edit: Check the bold writing in your quote.



how many people from our side will die from this war do you think?

answer this question please both of you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Really? you think Clinton would be taking over? Wouldn't it be Mike Pence? Oh and i dont think she will enter the next presidency race. But i did hear rumors that the owner of Facebook is running for the next election.



People don't like Pence, either.  Mark Zuckerberg? Aww hell naw. I don't think he'd be a very good candidate, either. Point is, dammed if we do, damned if we don't.



Viri said:


> Yuh, and the FBI will arrest all the Republicans, and put only Democrats in charge, and Hillary will come back, and break through the glass ceiling! It was her turn after all! Fucking racists, sexist, islamphobic, transphobic shit lords!


Oh great, just what we need, more Dems in power.  Sorry, but Democrats aren't exactly angelic either. No politician is, I know, shocking. 

Screw Clinton.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

It was Clinton's last chance to get power, she'll never, ever run for POTUS again, as she failed miserably and was humiliated.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> how many people from our side will die from this war do you think?
> 
> answer this question please both of you.



Answer the question on why you think we should sit on our asses and let Kim get his way and how that's the best way to go about it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> That is your opinion which your entitled too. Based off the news i have heard and the fact that he and his team are being investigated, makes me think he wont even last these first 4 years.


At this rate he will be lucky to be in power this time next year lol he pulled the biggest con act of all time in convincing the American public to vote for him that's good enough reason to see the back of him. He makes Tricky Ricky Nixon look like a saint. 

People of America get rid of Trump before he gets rid of you.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Kim would have done nothing if Trump didn't do this miserable 12-year old escalation.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Answer the question on why you think we should sit on our asses and let Kim get his way and how that's the best way to go about it.


I answered that for him in a post above.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> At this rate  he will be lucky to be in power this time next year lol he pulled the biggest con act of all time in convincing the American public to vote for him that's good enough reason to see the back of him. He makes Tricky Ricky Nixon look like a saint.
> 
> People of America get rid of Trump before he gets rid of you.



Uh yeah, no. Sorry, but people are still asshurt that their precious Clinton didn't win, now they know how people felt when Obama won. Obama was all talk and no action.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Kim would have done nothing if Trump didn't do this miserable 12-year old escalation.


I call bullshit.  He's still a dictator.


----------



## isoboy (Aug 10, 2017)

Who put food on your table? You do that and you'll continue to do that.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Also, Trump already doomed the human species by retiring from Paris agreement. Goodbye, Amsterdam and all other cities near the sea.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So we just let that Kim Jong Ungulate sit there and let him get more powerful  until he sets a missile on his own people, the US, Japan, etc, then someone intervenes? You would rather millions die at his hand before he's stopped? I'm sorry, but people like him don't have the right to be called a human being.



You are right. Absolutely not but people like him don't have the right to be called a human being ? Perhaps but again, we dont have the right to be called a human being as well.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Answer the question on why you think we should sit on our asses and let Kim get his way and how that's the best way to go about it.



so that tens of millions of our allies civilians and military dont die?

now answer my question.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Yuh, and the FBI will arrest all the Republicans, and put only Democrats in charge, and Hillary will come back, and break through the glass ceiling! It was her turn after all! Fucking racists, sexist, islamphobic, transphobic shit lords!



Hot damn big words. I am scared . Na just kidding but that was extreme lol 



Flame said:


> how many people from our side will die from this war do you think?
> 
> answer this question please both of you.



Well including SK and Japan and of course American troops plus the innocent North Koreans. I would say Millions+

But if it means a non Nuclear North Korea. i am Happy. Hey i DONT want war. But diplomacy is failing. What would you do @Flame ? if you were POTUS. i would love to hear your view on the best option.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh yeah, no. Sorry, but people are still asshurt that their precious Clinton didn't win, now they know how people felt when Obama won. Obama was all talk and no action.
> 
> 
> I call bullshit.  He's still a dictator.


Well if you can't see the fact the rest of the world sees then more fool you. The whole world knows you got scammed by the worlds biggest scam artest and one day you will see it too


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh yeah, no. Sorry, but people are still asshurt that their precious Clinton didn't win, now they know how people felt when Obama won. Obama was all talk and no action.


I call bullshit. Trump is simply an idiot. you know what, if Rubio won against Clinton, I would've been pleased. Even Cruz wouldn't have led me to this level of... cringe? Seeing Trump, an idiot with less brain than a 5-year old, being one of the most powerful people in the world is simply disgusting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> so that tens of millions of our allies civilians and military dont die?
> 
> now answer my question.



No, I won't, All politics are bullshit, where nothing gets resolved and the points don't matter. I'm done.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> I call bullshit. Trump is simply an idiot. you know what, if Rubio won against Clinton, I would've been pleased. Even Cruz wouldn't have led me to this level of... cringe? Seeing Trump, an idiot with less brain than a 5-year old, being one of the most powerful people in the world is simply disgusting.



I wanted Rubio or Cruz to win, too, but they pussied out. Clinton was just a power hungry whoremonger.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Yuh, and the FBI will arrest all the Republicans, and put only Democrats in charge, and Hillary will come back, and break through the glass ceiling! It was her turn after all! Fucking racists, sexist, islamphobic, transphobic shit lords!


I absolutely don't fucking care about Republicans, they've never been a real threat. I care about the brainless idiot named Donald J. Trump.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I won't, All politics are bullshit, where nothing gets resolved and the points don't matter. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted Rubio or Cruz to win, too, but they pussied out.


I seriously worry about your mental health what with your insane ramblings in the wiiu retroarch forum and on this thread you really should think about getting help.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I won't, All politics are bullshit, where nothing gets resolved and the points don't matter. I'm done.
> .



every thread is the same with you. once you lose, your done and act like you won.

you dont want to say millions of people will die.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> I seriously worry about your mental health what with your insane ramblings in the wiiu retroarch forum and on this thread you really should think about getting help.


Don't bring this kind of shit answers to the table man. Bringing mental health about the guy who wanted to get rid of a key detection was alright, but this is just a political debate.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Don't bring this kind of shit answers to the table man. Bringing mental health about the guy who wanted to get rid of a key detection was alright, but this is just a political debate.


Well I am seriously worried about them is that a crime???


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hate to say this, but Obama wasn't doing anything to do something to North Korea, Bush didn't do anything to curtail or try to prevent NK from doing something stupid. And here we are, are we to be afraid? Are we to give in to fearmongering from the media? Honestly, I don't know what to think, but is there any solution to where someone would assassinate that pantywaist of an NK despot so that the government will collapse, freeing the people from that dumbass Kim?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I hope something happens to Kim, something horrible so he can no longer be in power.


Ah, yes. The says before Kim Jong Un. When North Korea generally kept to themselves. When they didn't threaten to bomb every theater because of a bad film... Something needs to happen.

Nothing like a temp political thread. Where you can't escape from childish name calling and ignorant thought. Lovely.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Don't bring this kind of shit answers to the table man. Bringing mental health about the guy who wanted to get rid of a key detection was alright, but this is just a political debate.



but thats the problem we cant *help* another member on our forum and community.

the irony being they think they can *help* our allies defeat a country with nukes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> every thread is the same with you. once you lose, your done and act like you won.
> 
> you dont want to say millions of people will die.



I really couldn't give a flying fart at this point. Think what you want. Politics are all in vain anyways.



Flame said:


> but thats the problem we cant *help* another member on our forum and community.
> 
> the irony being they think they can *help* our allies defeat a country with nukes.



And people think pacifism is the answer, too.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I absolutely don't fucking care about Republicans, they've never been a real threat. I care about the brainless idiot named Donald J. Trump.


Brainless idiot? He's a billionaire and the president, you don't get to that by being brainless.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I really couldn't give a flying fart at this point. Think what you want. Politics are all in vain anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> And people think pacifism is the answer, too.


Yet you think war is the answer but refuse point blank to sign upto the army yourself. Oh the irony of that statement


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Brainless idiot? He's a billionaire and the president, you don't get to that by being brainless.



Don't go defending Trump around here, liberals are gonna call you out for having a different opinion, and remember that if you don't agree with their views, they're gonna verbally crucify you.


Politics can sod off.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Brainless idiot? He's a billionaire and the president, you don't get to that by being brainless.


Nah, he got money from his father and lost almost all of his money. He now has a fuckton of debts. All the products he tried to launch failed horribly. He's certainly one of the less successful billionnaires in the entire world.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Nah, he got money from he's father and lost almost all of his money. He now has a fuckton of debts. All the products he tried to launch failed horribly. He's certainly one of the less successful billionnaires in the entire world.


Still a billionaire. You don't become a billionaire and one of the most powerful men in the world by being brainless.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Still a billionaire. You don't become a billionaire and one of the most powerful men in the world by being brainless.


So his actions since he became president are worth someone with a nonzero IQ?


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 10, 2017)

*grabs popcorn*
This is gonna be good!


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> So his actions since he became president are worth someone with a nonzero IQ?


If you're a billionaire and become one of the most powerful men in the world, it proves you don't have a zero iq.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 10, 2017)

in my opinion if all the humanity dies the world will be a better place : )


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I think that's my cue. And if you think China, a big sycophant to NK is going to stop them....ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo News is a pretty liberally biased news outlet, make with it what you will.



Well thats why i posted it. With all the news about what could happen, what might happen, and how it will affect us here comes Yahoo and there shit ad filled pages being like no worries guys everything will be okay lmfao


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> If you're a billionaire and become one of the most powerful men in the world, it proves you don't have a zero iq.


Have you ever seen Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Its good to see liberal propaganda is alive and well overseas.


----------



## Viri (Aug 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Have you ever seen Pirates of the Caribbean?


Nah.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 10, 2017)

Trump is the U.S.'s Kim Jong-un. Luckily we have a democracy (on the face of it, at any rate), but what can we do.



Joe88 said:


> Its good to see liberal propaganda is alive and well overseas.


you think north korea is...liberal? You have a very weird definition of liberal.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 10, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Everyone is angry at Trump.


Believe it or not trump is sh*t. He wants war more then kim. They both gonna start world war 3 & most of the sh*t will be done by trump.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Believe it or not trump is sh*t. He wants war more then kim. They both gonna start world war 3 & most of the sh*t will be done by trump.


Just two selfish brats throwing stones at each other inside the living room of East Asia. 
Yeah, one inherited bigger slingshots from his older brothers. Nevertheless they are still brats and the furniture will end up ruined.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Trump is the U.S.'s Kim Jong-un. Luckily we have a democracy (on the face of it, at any rate), but what can we do.
> 
> 
> you think north korea is...liberal? You have a very weird definition of liberal.



No, he's saying the liberal agenda (views, opinions, news articles) is being pushed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

Viri said:


> Nah.


Hm. I was going to ask you if you thought Jack Sparrow was a genius or an incredibly lucky lunatic, but I suppose that analogy won't work


----------



## pustal (Aug 10, 2017)

You guys are missing a few important details:

a) North Korea has nuclear weaponry;
b) North Korea is backed by Russia and been backed until very recently by China. North Korea protects Russia's pipelines and China wants to avoid a refugee crisis.

Directly hitting North Korea would mean risking nuclear warfare, and by the nature of the regime, having one major city hit with a nuclear missile. This is why all US presidents so far have been avoiding direct cronfrontation. The plan has been letting the regime implode. North koreans who live near the border are mostly aware of the nature of the regime and inner citizens are starting to get aware. The only thing that has been stopping revolution is the extreme poverty.

Also, Kim seems to be a figurehead. You can kill him, but the generals beneath him are the ones who I believe hold true power.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

pustal said:


> You guys are missing a few important details:
> 
> a) North Korea has nuclear weaponry;
> b) North Korea is backed by Russia and been backed until very recently by China. North Korea protcts Russia's pipelines and China wants to avoid a refugee crisis.
> ...



Then what the hell do we do? Let him get what away with whatever he wants like a spoiled tubby brat? How is that a smart move? I hope that government just collapses horrifically.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

pustal said:


> You guys are missing a few important details:
> 
> a) North Korea has nuclear weaponry;
> b) North Korea is backed by Russia and been backed until very recently by China. North Korea protcts Russia's pipelines and China wants to avoid a refugee crisis.
> ...


Not to mention firing at North Korea not only puts us (the US) at risk, but also more directly Japan, Guam, South Korea, etc


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not to mention firing at North Korea not only puts us (the US) at risk, but also more directly Japan, Guam, South Korea, etc



What are we supposed to do, then? To me, it sounds like most people should just let him do his own thing and accumulate power, no? Or just let their government collapse by cutting all their outside funding?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What are we supposed to do, then? To me, it sounds like most people should just let him do his own thing and accumulate power, no?


I mean there's diplomacy. There's a reason we have ambassadors. We obviously can't negotiate directly with Un, but if we can make the stakes clear to Russia (which won't happen because Trumps in their pocket) and China (which won't happen because Trump very publicly despises them), then North Korea's support system would effectively be pulled. Making threats to nuke them is the LAST thing we want to do if we don't want to start another Cold War


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean there's diplomacy. There's a reason we have ambassadors. We obviously can't negotiate directly with Un, but if we can make the stakes clear to Russia (which won't happen because Trumps in their pocket) and China (which won't happen because Trump very publicly despises them), then North Korea's support system would effectively be pulled. Making threats to nuke them is the LAST thing we want to do if we don't want to start another Cold War



So we're all royally fucked then? There's no hope? Nothing we can do to stop a war? Well, great, just effing great


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what the hell do we do? Let him get what away with whatever he wants like a spoiled tubby brat? How is that a smart move? I hope that government just collapses horrifically.


I think he already told you in that same post "what the hell to do", according to previous politics in this topic, that if he named probably he agree with.
To spell it out: sabotage the regime as hard as possible, incite a revolution and try to induce the internal collapse of the regime, do a lot of propaganda, infiltrate people, apply strong sanctions to weaken the regime further, and in the end fight and win the war in the commercial/political ground.
That seemed like a good plan, but it doesn't look viable after the escalation.
I suppose now there will be blood, the blood of the allies, probably South Korea and Japan.
Perhaps a direct confrontation with a high loss of life is unavoidable. (I don't think so TBH)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think he already told you in that same post "what the hell to do", according to previous politics in this topic, that if he named probably he agree with.
> To spell it out: sabotage the regime as hard as possible, incite a revolution and try to induce the internal collapse of the regime, do a lot of propaganda, infiltrate people, apply strong sanctions to weaken the regime further, and in the end fight and win the war in the commercial/political ground.
> That seemed like a good plan, but it doesn't look viable after the escalation.
> I suppose now there will be blood, the blood of the allies, probably South Korea and Japan.
> Perhaps a direct confrontation with a high loss of life is unavoidable. (I don't think so TBH)




ti;dr - we're all boned.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lol you filthy nationalist fucks think the US is so great and powerful, and we should bomb any other country who insults us just to show how "powerful" we are. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> ti;dr - we're all boned.


Perhaps, I hope not.
I mean, I really believe the NK regime needs to be brought down for the better, but I hope it can be done without too much loss of life.
TBH, and maintaining the balance of power in the region (so happy China, happy Russia), I think the best would have been if China was able to replace fat Kim with another more obedient puppet.
But the puppet that China wanted to use was killed by his beautiful fatty brother not so long ago, so things get complicated.


----------



## pustal (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What are we supposed to do, then? To me, it sounds like most people should just let him do his own thing and accumulate power, no? Or just let their government collapse by cutting all their outside funding?



Yes. Their main exportation is coal. Coal exports were mainly to China who is switching to renewable energy. For a while they bought coal only as an excuse but are now cutting that off too. So, this is why the regime is sounding so desperate, it is imploding.

On the other hand, diplomatic actions have had good results in the past, but the switching of US administrations end up by messing it up.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So we're all royally fucked then? There's no hope? Nothing we can do to stop a war? Well, great, just effing great


Not to be a Debby Downer, but uh... Yeah

Unless we get Trump out of office or can somehow get him to start acting diplomatically as opposed to reactionary, there will likely be a second Cold War within our lifetimes


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what the hell do we do? Let him get what away with whatever he wants like a spoiled tubby brat? How is that a smart move? I hope that government just collapses horrifically.


What can we do that doesn't involve a hell of a lot of civilian casualties?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> What can we do that doesn't involve a hell of a lot of civilian casualties?



Cutting off all their coal and letting their regime collapse? How glorious it would be to see that fat turd fall to his knees.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> What can we do that doesn't involve a hell of a lot of civilian casualties?


Mugen Tsukuyomi, maybe


----------



## pustal (Aug 10, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> What can we do that doesn't involve a hell of a lot of civilian casualties?



Make sure that at least China is on board and reestablish programs like 'Nukes for Food' and "food for international supervision".


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean there's diplomacy.




Not with North Korea there's not. Bill Clinton tried with the nuclear reactor deal back in the 90's, to get North Korea to stop enriching uranium. They took money and heavy fuel oil from us and never even pretended to hold up their end. They'll make a deal, they just won't abide by it.




pustal said:


> On the other hand, diplomatic actions have had good results in the past, but the switching of US administrations end up by messing it up.



Suspending uranium enrichment and missile testing temporarily just to get your enemy to hand you a bunch of free food, then starting it all up again, is not a "good result" from our end of that bargain.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Not with North Korea there's not. Bill Clinton tried with the nuclear reactor deal back in the 90's, to get North Korea to stop enriching uranium. They took money and heavy fuel oil from us and never even pretended to hold up their end. They'll make a deal, they just won't abide by it.


Did you EVEN read my post

Edit: and the deal wasn't just to stop, it was to allow inspectors into their nuclear research facilities so we could monitor them. If the Bush administration had kept the deal instead of trashing it, we could have used our leverage to decrease supply from us when research made progress on their end as a way of discouraging progress


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Did you EVEN read my post



China (particularly) and Russia's (meh) unwillingness to cooperate meaningfully and for the longhaul wrt: North Korea has a very long track record and nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

update: now lets see kims reply to this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40894529


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> update: now lets see kims reply to this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40894529


Well, at least Trump said he'd be open to negotiations (but I have a feeling NK wouldn't be too open to the idea)


----------



## gman666 (Aug 11, 2017)

urherenow said:


> We've been trying that since before you were born, you imbecile. That has led us to the current situation.


First of all... Why you feel the need to name call is beyond me. If you have a disagreement, why not offer up something that actually adds to the conversation?


----------



## Viri (Aug 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Well, at least Trump said he'd be open to negotiations (but I have a feeling NK wouldn't be too open to the idea)


The US and South Korea have been trying for a long ass time to negotiate. South Korea used to open joint factories with NK to show good will and perhaps bring the two countries closer. SK got cheap labor, NKs got jobs and income. it's currently closed, I think you know why.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaesong_Industrial_Region


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

Oooooooooooooh this is getting more interesting. 

"BEIJING (Reuters) - If North Korea launches an attack that threatens the United States then China should stay neutral, but if the United States attacks first and tries to overthrow North Korea's government China will stop them, a Chinese state-run newspaper said on Friday."

Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-china-media-idUSKBN1AR005

And ""So let's be very clear about that. If there is an attack on the United States by North Korea, then the ANZUS treaty will be invoked and Australia will come to the aid of the United States

source:http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...-the-us-malcolm-turnbull-20170810-gxty5f.html


----------



## Viri (Aug 11, 2017)

Nothing will happen. We get a huge North Korea scare at least once a year. I remember a few years ago, South Korea was blasting kpop into North Korea, because NK launched a missile or w/e. NK was pissed about the kpop, and gave SK an ultimatum to shut the music off. Everything was hunky dory at the end.


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 11, 2017)

I hope t he'll and high heaven nothing happens I don't want anyone to did that doesn't dense ver to


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Oooooooooooooh this is getting more interesting.
> 
> "BEIJING (Reuters) - If North Korea launches an attack that threatens the United States then China should stay neutral, but if the United States attacks first and tries to overthrow North Korea's government China will stop them, a Chinese state-run newspaper said on Friday."
> 
> ...


Darn, and I just ran out of popcorn! Better go make some more!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 11, 2017)

As soon as NK launched their missile test that proved they had a range, I knew that the very moment that they had a nuke missile ready they would fire it at the USA, no dithering with politics at all.


The question is, how many will they send? if they only send one it'll be immediately shot down. If they send more they have a chance of hitting something.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

Viri said:


> Nothing will happen. We get a huge North Korea scare at least once a year. I remember a few years ago, South Korea was blasting kpop into North Korea, because NK launched a missile or w/e. NK was pissed about the kpop, and gave SK an ultimatum to shut the music off. Everything was hunky dory at the end.


why don't they like k-pop?, lol


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Many people are saying it would have been better if Clinton would have won even thought lots of people were saying that she would probably be more into playing war than Trump -.-


Yeah, bullshit.  Trump never appointed a diplomat to Korea, he never even tried.  Clinton would've done that at the very least.

A confrontation with N Korea was inevitable, but Trump is the worst possible person to have as a leader while this is happening.  It's like a shitstorm on top of a dumpster fire.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 11, 2017)

Well I for one still doubt that Negotiations would have done any good at all.
Beeing Diplomatic with Kim only gives hime more and more time to build stronger military forces, and even if you cut more and more resources from him trough sanctioning him he and his military would still get enough supplys ! only the poor people will suffer and die trough these actions so you could say we are doing some kind of indirect mass murder like this.

So why is it better to indirectly kill thousands of poeple than to just try to eliminate Kim with a few aimed strikes at all his residences and some crucial military places ?

Sure there is a Chance he might survive and attack back or even attack back if he won't survive but I am not sure if the confusion within the North would not be enough to make them not strike back.
The Propaganda tells them that they are the greatest nation and that noone would ever dare to attack them so this could actually help if someone would really attack (maybe).

I am neither American nor do I like Trump (even though I have no problem with him yet) but I still think that it would best if America would finaly do something.
China won't Russia won't the South would be stupid to do someting and Japan and the other Asian countrys plainly can't do anything yet.
Waiting for Kim to get stronger is definietly not the best option even though most people seem to think that it is.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2017)

Youkai said:


> So why is it better to indirectly kill thousands of poeple than to just try to eliminate Kim with a few aimed strikes at all his residences and some crucial military places ?


I'm all for pinpoint operations like the one that took out Bin Laden, but those aren't even really on the table with Trump.  He basically went straight to threatening with nukes, just like Kim is doing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 11, 2017)

(note in advance: haven't read the entire thread. Just the first page and the last (ninth) one)

Okay...I'm probably not going to make myself popular here, but when I heard of that "I'm going to reign fire an fury" announcement, I though "good". More to the point, I thought "I'll even pay for his plane over there".

Look...this whole mess has gone long enough. Yes, I get it: you all (Trump-voters, that is) hate politicians so you vote for someone who stirs things up. I get it. this whole "I wanna see the whole world burn" thing. In that aspect, I'm sure Trump doesn't disappoint: he sure gives those lawyers, judges, politicians and so on a whole bunch of hard topics to swallow. yes, he's busy fucking up the whole government structure your ancestors worked toward, but either said structure is strong enough to withstand Trump's fucking (in which case you gotta applaud for it being quality) or it was never worth defending in the first place.
But this...this isn't about government. These are war games, and like it or not, but Donald Trump and Kim Jong-Un are pretty much alike in character (and hairdo, though that's probably coincidence): they just want more power than their country has to offer. Neither of them has the character to back down and neither can be stopped with politics for the very reason that they're too bloody stupid to see that a nuclear war won't help their affairs.

Let's both be realistic here: Americans...haven't you learned anything from your past fuck-up war attempts? Bush's attack on Iraq dragged on so long that it cost more than the oil you stole there was worth, and ended up with IS terrorizing the area. North Korea doesn't even have oil to begin with, so all you have in defense is "we just followed the clown we voted in office for lulz". Do you really want _that _to be on your tombstone?
No, I don't think that Korea will kill lots of Americans. Not in direct conflict. He got pretty fancy weaponry, but you guys got more military muscle than the rest of the top five military states combined (or was it the rest of the top ten?). You'll shoot any missile out of the air and do another pyrrhic victory, but by the time the real cost of the war comes into view, Trump won't be in office anymore (kind of like how Bush jr was never trialed for attacking an innocent nation).

The thing about North Korea is that we know jack shit about North korea. They don't like South Korea and have a leader that wants his country to become a nuclear power. That's pretty much it. Are the citizens happy or oppressed? I don't fucking know. Is Kim loved or feared? Depends on the source. What's the relationship between the US and Korea? No freaking idea.

Fuck...the whole reason I care about this stuff is just because the fallout of this whole "shit gone wrong" may fall upon the shoulders of Europe again (the Iraqi war caused the destabilization of the region. This caused the mass emigration to Europe. I'd prefer it NOT to have more of this shit because you guys can't properly clean up after you're done playing wargames).

That's why I want Trump to keep his promise and go to Korea. Let him do his fire reigning in Korea. I don't know if he's only going in against Jong-Un himself in a face-to-face fight to the death, or against the entire populae (again: I have no idea how popular the guy is in his country), but...just be done with it. I just don't want him to drag the USA along with him. The country's pretty great, despite what Donald is busy representing of it. Please keep it that way.






Youkai said:


> Many people are saying it would have been better if Clinton would have won even thought lots of people were saying that she would probably be more into playing war than Trump -.-


I don't like to generalize, but here I can't avoid it: those latter bunch of "lots of people" are idiots. Clinton (or pretty much anyone with an ounce of diplomatic insight) would never launch these kinds of tweets that directly offends whole nations for pretty much no reason whatsoever.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> (note in advance: haven't read the entire thread. Just the first page and the last (ninth) one)
> 
> Okay...I'm probably not going to make myself popular here, but when I heard of that "I'm going to reign fire an fury" announcement, I though "good". More to the point, I thought "I'll even pay for his plane over there".
> 
> ...


In our defence, the majority of us voted for Obama because of his promises for a national Healthcare system and pulling troops from the middle east. We see how that went. The same voted for trump, not because hes silly, but because hes not a career politician and promised to clean corruption from various branches and agencies. We aren't in control over what our government does. They police us as much as they do other countries. We can vote every term, but it doesn't do any good when all candidates are obligated to some oil or drug company.

Btw, your country is still in Iraq and Syria with us, so I'd be careful with those stones.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> In our defence, the majority of us voted for Obama because of his promises for a national Healthcare system and pulling troops from the middle east. We see how that went.


The way I see it, your healthcare system is so good that even with an entire party in charge that hates it, they can't find the leverage to remove it. I would say that maybe it's not as bad as republicans make it out to be (because hey...why would they like anything that democrats achieved? They are the ENEMY).
The pulling troops isn't so much the issue as what you leave behind. It's like going into a kindergarden, shooting the teacher because you suspect she has WMD's and then act surprised if the children start crying and fighting amongst themselves as soon as you leave (only on bigger scale, of course).


WeedZ said:


> The same voted for trump, not because hes silly, but because hes not a career politician and promised to clean corruption from various branches and agencies.


Sorry, but I find it creepy how "because he's not a career politician" is somehow considered a benefit. You wouldn't vote for your local buss driver "because he doesn't have a driver's licence", would you? You don't go to a school where they don't hire "career teachers", right? But somehow, a lot of American's think it's okay to have someone have access to nuclear weapons who doesn't have experience in diplomacy. How does THAT make sense?

It's off-topic, but did Trump really promised that? (I guess Belgian reporters were more happy to report the sensational stuff like that wall that no one is going to pay, or that climate change treaty he doesn't believe in).
Oh, wait...that's that "drain the swamp" thing, right? Yeah...I suppose it's a good thing that this "the mooch" guy only lasted ten days? 





WeedZ said:


> Btw, your country is still in Iraq and Syria with us, so I'd be careful with those stones.


So? I was against the Iraqi war from the very start, and it's us who get all the refugees. It's called "cleaning up the mess". The best way to do it is still to prevent mess from happening in the first place.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> The way I see it, your healthcare system is so good that even with an entire party in charge that hates it, they can't find the leverage to remove it. I would say that maybe it's not as bad as republicans make it out to be (because hey...why would they like anything that democrats achieved? They are the ENEMY).
> The pulling troops isn't so much the issue as what you leave behind. It's like going into a kindergarden, shooting the teacher because you suspect she has WMD's and then act surprised if the children start crying and fighting amongst themselves as soon as you leave (only on bigger scale, of course).


Our Healthcare is great if you're poor or homeless. If you meet the minimum income requirements you're responsible for your own health insurance, which unless you make really good money, is unrealistically expensive. If you don't have insurance you have to pay thousands out of pocket for a doctor visit, then you have to pay a fine at the end of the year for not carrying insurance because you are legally obligated to now. I have friends that have quit their jobs to fall under the bracket for government assistance just so they could get a life saving procedure done.

The countries we occupy have been at war with each other for the better part of a hundred years, there's nothing new there. Pulling out our troops just leaves them the way we found them. You have to remember as well, things were pretty peaceful in terms of our station there until they kamikazeed our trade center. The entire first world is involved with them. It not our sole responsibility to fix their infrastructure.



Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but I find it creepy how "because he's not a career politician" is somehow considered a benefit. You wouldn't vote for your local buss driver "because he doesn't have a driver's licence", would you? You don't go to a school where they don't hire "career teachers", right? But somehow, a lot of American's think it's okay to have someone have access to nuclear weapons who doesn't have experience in diplomacy. How does THAT make sense?
> 
> It's off-topic, but did Trump really promised that? (I guess Belgian reporters were more happy to report the sensational stuff like that wall that no one is going to pay, or that climate change treaty he doesn't believe in).
> Oh, wait...that's that "drain the swamp" thing, right? Yeah...I suppose it's a good thing that this "the mooch" guy only lasted ten days?



That's the point though. The American people are desperate for a change. The idea is to vote for the one that you believe hasn't been bought by corporations. I'm not a trump supporter myself, but I see why he was elected. The wall thing.. people don't understand that labor is outsourced by businesses, they just know that the workforce is at a low. So of course he won them over with the whole immigrant thing. Which, I might add, is a huge issue in a lot of European countries right now as well.

He swore to internal investigations throughout his running, and claimed to stop corruption.



Taleweaver said:


> So? I was against the Iraqi war from the very start, and it's us who get all the refugees. It's called "cleaning up the mess". The best way to do it is still to prevent mess from happening in the first place.


That's my point, your country's government acted against your personal wishes. You make your arguments as if we can do anything about what our country does. A declaration of war is a congress vote, not a citizen one.

What your governments can do, is stop taking refugees. Or if they're so concerned about "cleaning up the mess" they can dominate those countries and force reform. Why is it our responsibility? Or, if you want to "prevent it" you could try and stop the US. good luck with that.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Our Healthcare is great if you're poor or homeless. If you meet the minimum income requirements you're responsible for your own health insurance, which unless you make really good money, is unrealistically expensive. If you don't have insurance you have to pay thousands out of pocket for a doctor visit, then you have to pay a fine at the end of the year for not carrying insurance because you are legally obligated to now. I have friends that have quit their jobs to fall under the bracket for government assistance just so they could get a life saving procedure done.


and that's the problem, how come a doctor's visit could cost so much?, all health related costs are inflated if you compare them to other parts of the world. maybe they could control drug prices a little?, the other problem is that the insurers are all private companies that need to have considerable profit in order to stay in business, if gov want to drive costs they could create public institutions, insurers, hospitals that don't need to have a really high profit margin, yes, it would be another gov expense and maybe they wouldn't give better care than private insurance companies but at least you won't die or go broke.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Oooooooooooooh this is getting more interesting.
> 
> "BEIJING (Reuters) - If North Korea launches an attack that threatens the United States then China should stay neutral, but if the United States attacks first and tries to overthrow North Korea's government China will stop them, a Chinese state-run newspaper said on Friday."
> 
> ...



I wouldn't trust a state-run newspaper for a communist (or, formerly communist) nation like China.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> and that's the problem, how come a doctor's visit could cost so much?, all health related costs are inflated if you compare them to other parts of the world.


that's just the nature of capitalism. They provide a service that is required so they make it insanely expensive. On the plus side though, that money provides for better equipment and better trained doctors. We are among the highest rated doctors in the world. It's government Healthcare that needs reform.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> that's just the nature of capitalism. They provide a service that is required so they make it insanely expensive. On the plus side though, that money provides for better equipment and better trained doctors. We are among the highest rated doctors in the world. It's government Healthcare that needs reform.



Obamacare is a joke in how it's executed. I'm currently underemployed, finding further employment is a nightmare and having that stupid penalty to punish those who can't afford the basic care is a dick move on the government's part. If that stupid fee could be done away with, Obamacare would be so much better.

Yeah, Obamacare sure is good for those are who financially destitute, alright.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Obamacare is a joke in how it's executed. I'm currently underemployed, finding further employment is a nightmare and having that stupid penalty to punish those who can't afford the basic care is a dick move on the government's part. If that stupid fee could be done away with, Obamacare would be so much better.


Insurance companies have started this shit where you can buy a policy where they don't contribute anything. But you can claim to have carried insurance for the year. This isn't much less expensive as their high deductible rate polices. I've just lied every year and said I had coverage. They haven't come after me or asked for documentation yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Insurance companies have started this shit where you can buy a policy where they don't contribute anything. But you can claim to have carried insurance for the year. This isn't much less expensive as their high deductible rate polices. I've just lied every year and said I had coverage. They haven't come after me or asked for documentation yet.



I'm not going to take that risk, to be honest, I just hope whoever decided to have that fee gets karma, and karma as we all know, is a bitch. Penalizing people who can't afford insurance as a motivation is not motivation, it only unmotivates people from wanting to get it. Universal healthcare is only good in practice, for a country with a big of an infrastructure as the US, it's a bloody mess and poorly executed. There has to be a better way to go about it.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

just took a break from playing GOW III to see this latest news pop up

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40901746

President Donald Trump says the US military is "locked and loaded" to deal with North Korea, ramping up the rhetorical brinkmanship.
"Military solutions are now fully in place, locked and loaded, should North Korea act unwisely. Hopefully Kim Jong-un will find another path!" he tweeted.
He spoke as Pyongyang accused him of "driving" the Korean peninsula to the "brink of a nuclear war".


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not going to take that risk, to be honest, I just hope whoever decided to have that fee gets karma, and karma as we all know, is a bitch. Penalizing people who can't afford insurance as a motivation is not motivation, it only unmotivates people from wanting to get it. Universal healthcare is only good in practice, for a country with a big of an infrastructure as the US, it's a bloody mess and poorly executed. There has to be a better way to go about it.


I don't blame you. I do it partly out of principal. It's not a "free" country if your required by law to pay either a corporation or the government just because you're alive. I can see taxes, as I "choose" to work and taxes aren't required if your income is low enough.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Aug 11, 2017)

I dont worry about it. North Korea's armament is weak. It wont reach México. 

The US can't bomb North Korea because by doing so the blast will reach south korea, china, and the sea of japan.

Its doubtful that they will nuke them, its probable that they will invade.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> I dont worry about it. North Korea's armament is weak. It wont reach México.
> 
> The US can't bomb North Korea because by doing so the blast will reach south korea, china, and the sea of japan.
> 
> Its doubtful that they will nuke them, its probable that they will invade.


Nukes are a deterrent, not an attack measure. Of course it would be an invasion. The fear isn't from Korea fighting back, the fear is China or Russia getting involved.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Nukes are a deterrent, not an attack measure. Of course it would be an invasion. The fear isn't from Korea fighting back, the fear is China or Russia getting involved.



Because we all know that those two are NK's personal sycophants. I don't see how or why anyone can defend that hellhole of a regime.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Because we all know that those two are NK's personal sycophants. I don't see how or why anyone can defend that hellhole of a regime.



What exactly do you think that word (sycophant) means?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Nukes are a deterrent, not an attack measure. Of course it would be an invasion. The fear isn't from Korea fighting back, the fear is China or Russia getting involved.



Pfff, come on, Pudding and Cheeto are fucking lovers at this point. China wouldnt bother because it knows that if it fucks with the US, they'll fuck up with their market.

Well, that was before. When the truth about the US wasn't mainstream. Now, I dont think people would listen to Trump if he says ''Dont buy from China''

Yeah, something will happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> What exactly do you think that word means?



Sycophant - butt kisser, one who always agrees with what the other says no matter what. Russian and China defend North Korea because they defend them and agree with everything they do. Why would you think I don't know the definition?  They like that little fat despot and want him to stay in power with NK, so if NK gets attacked, they'll give in like sheep.  Sounds to me you're upset I called them sycophants.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Pfff, come on, Pudding and Cheeto are fucking lovers at this point. China wouldnt bother because it knows that if it fucks with the US, they'll fuck up with their market.
> 
> Well, that was before. When the truth about the US wasn't mainstream. Now, I dont think people would listen to Trump if he says ''Dont buy from China''
> 
> Yeah, something will happen.


https://www.google.com/amp/www.tele...lan-russia-china-call-kim-jong-un-freeze/amp/


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.tele...lan-russia-china-call-kim-jong-un-freeze/amp/



Is this supposed to make us feel better? It doesn't. What the hell do we do now?


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

nothing will happen, North Korea will make more threats and missile testing and the U.S. will respond with more threats, rinse an repeat until infinity, that's because the window of opportunity where U.S could have overthrown the NK government without a great amount of human loses have already passed, they now have nukes, conventional missiles targeting south korea, ICBMs etc. the only path forward would be to double down on the economic sabotage, nuclear programs and armies need a lot of money.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sycophant - butt kisser, one who always agrees with what the other says no matter what. Russian and China defend North Korea because they defend them and agree with everything they do. Why would you think I don't know the definition?  They like that little fat despot and want him to stay in power with NK, so if NK gets attacked, they'll give in like sheep.



Because that isn't what it means.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> nothing will happen, North Korea will make more threats and missile testing and the U.S. will respond with more threats, rinse an repeat until infinity, that's because the window of opportunity where U.S could have overthrown the NK government without a great amount of human loses have already passed, they now have nukes, conventional missiles targeting south korea, ICBMs etc. the only path forward would be to double down on the economic sabotage, nuclear programs and armies need a lot of money.




How do you know nothing will happen? Based off of what do you make that assumption?


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> nothing will happen, North Korea will make more threats and missile testing and the U.S. will respond with more threats, rinse an repeat until infinity, that's because the window of opportunity where U.S could have overthrown the NK government without a great amount of human loses have already passed, they now have nukes, conventional missiles targeting south korea, ICBMs etc. the only path forward would be to double down on the economic sabotage, nuclear programs and armies need a lot of money.


We've bombed countries for less


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> We've bombed countries for less



That doesn't make it right though.


----------



## Viri (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> why don't they like k-pop?, lol


Heh, they also broadcasted propaganda to the North Koreans, telling them their country is lying to them, and that everyone in South Korea aren't starving, and such. Here is some of the Kpop they broadcasted. The funny thing is, some of the soldiers didn't mind the kpop, and liked it. I remember hearing reports of a few solders dancing a little, lols.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/08/bang-bang-bang-k-pop-songs-blasted-north-korea


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't make it right though.


I agree. I'm just saying, it's likely that something will happen.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you know nothing will happen? Based off of what do you make that assumption?


the north korean leader looks dumb, but he's not that dumb. he knows the moment he nukes the U.S. will be the moment where north korea go up in flames, the concept of nuclear deterrence.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deterrence_theory


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2017)

i dont know what youre all afraid of, kim is just doing test, he said it


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> the north korean leader looks dumb, but he's not that dumb. he knows the moment he nukes the U.S. will be the moment where north korea go up in flames, the concept of nuclear deterrence.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deterrence_theory



And Russia and China will go after us, that's not exactly reassuring.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And Russia and China will go after us, that's not exactly reassuring.


they will not go to a full blown nuclear war for North Korea, if North Korea is the one that starts the whole thing they will not side with them.


----------



## Viri (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> We've bombed countries for less


Yeah, but the others aren't connected via land to one of our allies, with nukes, and a shit ton of missiles aimed at their biggest city.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> the north korean leader looks dumb, but he's not that dumb. he knows the moment he nukes the U.S. will be the moment where north korea go up in flames, the concept of nuclear deterrence.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deterrence_theory





Noctosphere said:


> i dont know what youre all afraid of, kim is just doing test, he said it


What you guys are missing is that the US is threatening an attack for testing missiles. Not in response for an attack. They want to test missiles around guam, which is US occupied.

Damn Autocorrect


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 11, 2017)

Trump is gonna end up destroying the country with nukes and some will praise him, while many will call what he did deplorable.  NK is a country that has been stagnating for ages.  A different president in power in the US and things would just continue on as they did with Obama and Bush in the White House, for better or for worse, NK really isn't our problem, nor have they ever been a real threat (And really they still aren't).  But now we got a child in office (ironic considering he's our oldest president elected into office), who doesn't know what he's doing and will take NK's empty threats to heart and will end up obliterating the entire country.  

Which frankly I think is terrible.  Yeah, Kim and his totalitarianism need to be gone, but it shouldn't be through a means of killing so many innocent people.  They gotta Seal Team 6 this thing if they really want to handle this thing properly (and I mean more than take out just Kim, I'm aware that there is a chain of command that would need to be taken out as well).  Even still should they remove him and his chain of command from power, I still don't know how you move on to bringing democracy there and/or uniting NK with SK.  No matter how you look at it, its a mess, and that likely plays into some of the reasons why past presidents have not tried to tackle the NK issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> What you guys are missing is that the US is threatening an attack for testing missiles. Not in response for an attack. They want to test missiles around guam, which is US occupied.
> 
> Damn Autocorrect



And yet some people are defending NK and saying "Lol just let them do it and leave them alone", yeah, real freaking smart.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Trump isn't doing anything wrong.
I'm pretty sure he will not attack first, and if he does, it will be when he's 100% sure that it can be done.
Russia already said that it doesn't want NK as a nuclear state, so that's one potential ally.
If a war does break out, I'm pretty sure it will be through conventional warfare and not a nuclear war, unless Kim attacks first.
I'm more worried about China, because of their "we'll be neutral only if north korea attacks first."

I really don't know what Xi Jin Ping is trying to do here, is he trying to drag himself into war with the US? Just as the tensions with India grow?
Maybe this is some 6D chess, but I don't know what to expect from the CCP anymore.
Could have been just Jiang's faction messing around with the news outlets though.

But Go Trump. I'd much rather have him, a competent leader that loves his people instead of a warmongering dictator that couldn't care less about the lives of it's people.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> What you guys are missing is that the US is threatening an attack for testing missiles. Not in response for an attack. They want to test missiles around guam, which is US occupied.
> 
> Damn Autocorrect


 Yes, probably it would be like the one on that base in Syria, what is problematic is how N.K. would respond to a symbolic attack like that one.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Viri said:


> Yeah, but the others aren't connected via land to one of our allies, with nukes, and a shit ton of missiles aimed at their biggest city.


If you don't think the Middle East is connected by land to our allied countries, I don't think you have that great a grasp on geography


----------



## Viri (Aug 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you don't think the Middle East is connected by land to our allied countries, I don't think you have that great a grasp on geography


I have seen a map a few times, and those countries we bombed didn't have atomic bombs.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet some people are defending NK and saying "Lol just let them do it and leave them alone", yeah, real freaking smart.



To be fair, they've been doing these missile tests for well over a decade now (maybe even way longer, I'm not sure, I just remember hearing about these same kinds of tests back in 2006).  I personally haven't taken a single one of their threats seriously for the past 10 years, and we're all still fine, so I really do get that mentality of let them do them.  I feel more threatened by global warming at this point than I do NK, and I bet most people in Guam feel the same way, I doubt many of them actually feel threatened.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you don't think the Middle East is connected by land to our allied countries, I don't think you have that great a grasp on geography



I think what they're saying is NK is in incredibly close proximity to SK connected by the same land mass.  I mean whats the closest ally to say Iran?  Is it India?  That's not exactly what I'd consider to be close proximity.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 11, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> I think what they're saying is NK is in incredibly close proximity to SK connected by the same land mass.  I mean whats the closest ally to say Iran?  Is it India?  That's not exactly what I'd consider to be close proximity.


Saudi Arabia is a US ally my dude


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Saudi Arabia is a US ally my dude


i though there were lot of treaty between them but nott army alliance
like trading treraty and such, but army alliance treaty? i doubt there is one between SA and US


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i though there were lot of treaty between them but nott army alliance
> like trading treraty and such, but army alliance treaty? i doubt there is one between SA and US


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabia–United_States_relations


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i though there were lot of treaty between them but nott army alliance
> like trading treraty and such, but army alliance treaty? i doubt there is one between SA and US


We sell them a ton of weapons. They are considered an ally. But as an american, I wouldn't go there though.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Saudi Arabia is a US ally my dude



True, but I was thinking of allies that we're actually friendly with.  We all know that our relations with Saudi Arabia amounts to little more than our need for all of their sweet sweet oil.  I mean I wouldn't personally set a foot in that country.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> What you guys are missing is that the US is threatening an attack for testing missiles. Not in response for an attack. They want to test missiles around guam, which is US occupied.


N Korea isn't threatening to test missiles around Guam, they're threatening to delete it.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Have you ever seen Pirates of the Caribbean?


It all makes sense now, Trump has been drunk the whole time during his campaign and while he's been president!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

I just watched this small interview about Women rights in North Korea from actual defectors who have lived in NK for 30+ years before they defected. And it is quite frankly disgusting and sickening. I mean some of the stuff the defectors were saying reminded me of the kind of stupid plot twist you would hear about in some f****d up movie. Like some of the stuff they said about how women are treated on a day to day basis really struck a cord since it rivals and in some cases surpasses other countries.



BTW i HIGHLY recommend you sub that channel if you want in depth factual stories from the latest in Asia. They cover stories from SK,NK,China,Japan, India and Indonesia.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It all makes sense now, Trump has been drunk the whole time during his campaign and while he's been president!


^^^^^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2017)

Xzi said:


> N Korea isn't threatening to test missiles around Guam, they're threatening to delete it.



And yet, people expect us to sit idly by and let Kim Jong Douche to get away with it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet, people expect us to sit idly by and let Kim Jong Douche to get away with it.


Nobody expects that, but nor does anybody expect that Trump will be able to handle a delicate situation like this properly.  He's already fucked it up in several ways, after all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Nobody expects that, but nor does anybody expect that Trump will be able to handle a delicate situation like this properly.  He's already fucked it up in several ways, after all.



I doubt Obama would've fared any better given the same situation, he would have just sat there, twiddling his thumbs and talking with Jimmy Falon. Clinton would've blown it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I doubt Obama would've fared any better given the same situation, he would have just sat there, twiddling his thumbs and talking with Jimmy Falon. Clinton would've blown it.


Horse shit.  There was a reason we didn't tack on any additional wars under Obama.  When there was a problem he handled it, like Libya and Bin Laden and Iran.  Clinton would've used basically the same strategies as Obama, and things would've been far more stable.  In addition, the word is that Russia is providing N Korea with hardware, stoking the flames.  Trump will of course not even address that, where any other president would.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 12, 2017)

You can't call sticking your head in the sand and ignoring it or drawing red lines which are crossed and still ignoring it, handling it properly.
This is pretty much what every administration has been doing since clinton administration, just let the next guy deal with it mentality isn't working and thats why we are here today in this situation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Horse shit.  There was a reason we didn't tack on any additional wars under Obama.  When there was a problem he handled it, like Libya and Bin Laden and Iran.  Clinton would've used basically the same strategies as Obama, and things would've been far more stable.  In addition, the word is that Russia is providing N Korea with hardware, stoking the flames.  Trump will of course not even address that, where any other president would.



Whatever, I stand by people are still asshurt that their precious Liberal POTUS didn't win the election, Whether he's impeached or not, people are gonna have to deal with him for however long he's in office. People need to get over it already.

Neither Clinton nor Trump are fit for POTUS.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever, I stand by people are still asshurt that their precious Liberal POTUS didn't win the election, Whether he's impeached or not, people are gonna have to deal with him for however long he's in office. People need to get over it already.


People are past the election, and on to Mueller's investigation, Trump's crimes while in office, and Trump's incompetence.  It's really impossible to get past all that, considering it affects the way the country is run on a day-to-day basis.  In essence there is no federal leadership in this moment, and individual states are running the show, so I suppose people better pray they have competent governors.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 12, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> You can't call sticking your head in the sand and ignoring it or drawing red lines which are crossed and still ignoring it, handling it properly.
> This is pretty much what every administration has been doing since clinton administration, just let the next guy deal with it mentality isn't working and thats why we are here today in this situation.


Threatening to preemptively strike with "fire and fury," which for all we know could be the entire US nuclear arsenal isn't "handling it properly," either


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

Xzi said:


> People are past the election, and on to Mueller's investigation, Trump's crimes while in office, and Trump's incompetence.  It's really impossible to get past all that, considering it affects the way the country is run on a day-to-day basis.  In essence there is no federal leadership in this moment, and individual states are running the show, so I suppose people better pray they have competent governors.



No POTUS has ever been perfect, and never will be perfect, Clinton, Bush, Obama, Trump, none of them are angelic. Charismatic in some, yes, but charisma doesn't do a damn thing if they can't lead. The election was a joke, neither of them should've been a candidate, I'd rather have Cruz or Rubio, but no, they pussied out. I didn't like Hillary's views, there, I said it, I have a different opinion, hate me for not having a liberal viewpoint.

I'm sorry, but I didn't care for Obama's policies, I didn't agree with many of them, and that's my opinion and my view. Deal with it. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Threatening to preemptively strike with "fire and fury," which for all we know could be the entire US nuclear arsenal isn't "handling it properly," either


No, but Kim threatening to blow up Guam doesn't bode well, either. He needs to be neutralized stealthily.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No POTUS has ever been perfect, and never will be perfect, Clinton, Bush, Obama, Trump, none of them are angelic. Charismatic in some, yes, but charisma doesn't do a damn thing if they can't lead. The election was a joke, neither of them should've been a candidate, I'd rather have Cruz or Rubio, but no, they pussied out. I didn't like Hillary's views, there, I said it, I have a different opinion, hate me for not having a liberal viewpoint.


Nobody's asking for perfect, but somebody who isn't basically an unregistered foreign agent profiting from the presidency would be great.  Blatant criminal behavior can't be tolerated in the white house, which is why Nixon got the boot.  There are very good reasons why the rules about nepotism, business interests in the white house, and foreign influence exist.  Every sitting president you named followed these rules regardless of what else you think about them, and Trump has not followed any of these rules, which leaves him completely exposed to blackmail and bribery, among other conflicts of interest.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 12, 2017)

Xzi said:


> N Korea isn't threatening to test missiles around Guam, they're threatening to delete it.


Where'd did you get that from?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Where'd did you get that from?


From their statement about bombing Guam.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 12, 2017)

Xzi said:


> From their statement about bombing Guam.


Actually I don't think they outright threatened to bomb them, they threatened to send missiles in an arc over Japan which would put the landing trajectory near Guam

For what it's worth, Japan has already mobilized navy fleets with surface-to-air missiles as a preventative measure


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually I don't think they outright threatened to bomb them, they threatened to send missiles in an arc over Japan which would put the landing trajectory near Guam
> 
> For what it's worth, Japan has already mobilized navy fleets with surface-to-air missiles as a preventative measure



To be specific. They plan on hitting 30-40Km away from Guam

And if kim approves of this plan then i dont see Trump sitting on his ass and allowing this to happen without any reprimand.

 This is it, the ball is in kims court now.

Edit: I should note that trump just said that any threat or actions towards guam will results in consequences.

And as it stands:

Usa has Japan,Sk and Australia who have confirmed that they would definitely join in going to war with NK

And North Korea only has China as support in the event of war. But that is only if America attacks NK first

Where Russia's stance on the matter is TBA right now.(But i would assume they would back NK but only under the same terms that China has implied.)

Other countries that are also TBA right now are the UK,Canada and other parts of Asia (like India but then again i dont ever see the middle eastern countries joining this kind of war since they have a lot on their plate as it is right now)

But i am interested to see if Iran would side with NK. In the event of war, i can totally see them joining NK and wiping out Israel(or trying too) as that is one of their main goals.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually I don't think they outright threatened to bomb them, they threatened to send missiles in an arc over Japan which would put the landing trajectory near Guam
> 
> For what it's worth, Japan has already mobilized navy fleets with surface-to-air missiles as a preventative measure



I see nothing wrong with Japan setting up as a precaution. Kim's just a douche.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 12, 2017)

Although I think something very similar has been said in this thread earlier, I'm going to say it anyways: if you cut all trade going in and out of NK and completely isolate it from the rest of the world the country would probably implode within six months. I have a feeling China and Russia wouldn't be too into that idea though.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually I don't think they outright threatened to bomb them, they threatened to send missiles in an arc over Japan which would put the landing trajectory near Guam
> 
> For what it's worth, Japan has already mobilized navy fleets with surface-to-air missiles as a preventative measure


Sorry, they only threatened the island of Guam with "enveloping fire."  And that itself was only a response to Trump's "fire and fury" threat.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2017)

One thing I've learned from donald, is if someone has something better than you and it makes you feel small inside, don't stay away from them. Don't make friends with them. Don't keep it cordial just not have it come to a fight. Don't be professional. GET UGLY, MAKE FIGHT! FIGHT FIXES EVERYTHING! YOURE FIRED! IM SCARED! I FIRED! ELIMINATE THE ONE THAT MAKES YOU FEEL SMALL!
Most insane thinking/tweeting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> One thing I've learned from donald, is if someone has something better than you and it makes you feel small inside, don't stay away from them. Don't make friends with them. Don't keep it cordial just not have it come to a fight. Don't be professional. GET UGLY, MAKE FIGHT! FIGHT FIXES EVERYTHING! YOURE FIRED! IM SCARED! I FIRED! ELIMINATE THE ONE THAT MAKES YOU FEEL SMALL!
> Most insane thinking/tweeting.



Yes, let's make friends with a dictator who systematically kills his own people, _*that'll *_work


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, let's make friends with a dictator who systematically kills his own people, _*that'll *_work


*cough Putin cough*


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *cough Putin cough*



I meant Kim *sigh* I'm done. I'm so effing done. This thread has....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I meant Kim *sigh* I'm done. I'm so effing done. This thread has....


I know, I'm just making a point that it's not exactly out of the norm for our glorious leader


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know, I'm just making a point that it's not exactly out of the norm for our glorious leader



I don't think I believe in politics or having a good future in this nation anymore. I just don't.


I say this because no one seems to agree, there are always opposing views, no one is ever satisfied no matter who the POTUS is, or was, and now with the missiles, I'm afraid...

Clearly, there's no solution, at all


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't think I believe in politics or having a good future in this nation anymore. I just don't.
> 
> 
> I say this because no one seems to agree, there are always opposing views, no one is ever satisfied no matter who the POTUS is, or was, and now with the missiles, I'm afraid...


Differing opinions are pretty normal no matter what you're discussing. Whether it's politics, or pineapples on pizza. You're not always going to find people who agree with you. It's life. The missile thing? Yeah, I'm not sure about that either. War is on the horizon.. Hm.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 12, 2017)

It all really depends on North Korea, I honestly don't think Trump is interested in instigating anything and he campaigned on not getting involved in foreign wars and railed Hillary for being a war hawk...I think he also knows that his base is not interested in foreign wars either and that was a reason his base voted him in. If you recall the reaction from Trump supporters when he bombed the airstrip in Syria, there was a lot of anger over that, Trump supporters are not like the conservatives of the past who were big on nation building and "spreading democracy" his supporters are more isolationist and Trump knows that.

It's a bit of a tightrope, NK is definitely a rogue nation as far as not being a part of any kind of unifying organizations like the UN or NATO and on one hand it's probably better for the world if they were disarmed but on the other they have a right to be a sovereign nation....so like I said I think it all comes down to how Jong-un plays his cards.

It will probably play out like it did with Iraq _somewhat_, with western powers wanting NK to submit to weapons inspections and more sanctions.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 12, 2017)

Everyone here is an expert about North Korea.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Everyone here is an expert about North Korea.



No one is claiming to be an expert on North Korea but this _is_ a discussion forum where people you know, discuss things


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 12, 2017)

bobbytomorow said:


> No one is claiming to be an expert on North Korea but this _is_ a discussion forum where people you know, discuss things


Most of you would be okay nuking North Korea or what have you without knowing what's really going on. It's beyond "just" a discussion.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Most of you would be okay nuking North Korea or what have you without knowing what's really going on. It's beyond "just" a discussion.



There's actually plenty of dissenting opinions here.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2017)

bobbytomorow said:


> I honestly don't think Trump is interested in instigating anything


It's a little late to claim that after all his "tough guy" talk.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2017)

This all reminds me of kid A looking at kid B at dinner time. Kid B says "stop looking at me" to kid A. Kid A says "no" and continues to stare at kid B. Someone better get a spanking/timeout (whatever you believe in), before moms nice China gets broken. Yes, china, it was made in the US, though.


----------



## Viri (Aug 12, 2017)

Personally, I am hoping for a military coup, if the sanctions ever affect the military, but I am not holding my breath. That would probably be one of the best case scenarios, in such a shitty situation.


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2017)

I like how people who want this war, which would cost trillions and trillions and trillions of dollars.


but this people cant even get health care from their own government, who beg for health info on forums.



Flame me, no pun intended.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 14, 2017)

http://www.bpb.de/mediathek/245969/im-strahl-der-sonne
This is a very interesting documentary about North Korea from 2015

Sadly its in German so most people probably won't understand much and the music is rather biased BUT you can see lots of what is going on behind the scenes and you can see that the people there are not really happy ...
This Documentary is about a little girl and her Family.
Before they started with the Film they were able to talk to the girl who told them that her father is working at a newspaper and her mother in some canteen and that they life in a small place near the station.
In the Documentation they got a proper "new" flat which is supposed to be a very good one and the parents just got new jobs. You can see these people watching over the family and the film crew some times while they tell the family and some other random people what they are supposed to say and how they have to smile and whatever.
As there were allways people following and checking on the film crew they could not film much of what was not planned by north korea (they got a script what they are allowed to film and so on) but they show some scenes that they witnesed from the hotel room and some other things they noticed while filming plus they somehow got the chance to ask the girl just one question without the "guards" noticing.

Guess if you speak Korean or German this is really interesting, if not maybe it could still be interesting for some of the pictures.

I think that especially the younger folks looked realy sad most of the time and even though lot of them had a smile in their face it looked really forced and sometime you can see the people telling them to smile more for the Camera ... 
Not sure if this is a life worth living, even though I would not want anyone to be harmed I am still in favor of somehow destroying diktatorship there.



> North Korea is the most beautiful country in the world! The 8-year-old Zin-mi from Pyongyang is heard every day - from her parents, at school and through loudspeakers on the wide squares of the city. Of course, she believes it. Convicted, she pays tribute to the "great leader" Kim Jong-un and prepares herself for her solemn reception with the young pioneers, with whom she becomes a full member of the socialist state.
> 
> The Russian-Ukrainian director Vitaly Mansky has accompanied Zin-mi for a year. He received an official permission to shoot, but was under permanent control of the regime. This gave an exact script for the "documentary", searched for filming locations and interview partners, and posted on the set, who directed the scenes. The state wanted propaganda: an exemplary child in a model environment. But Mansky had the camera also run during the careful setting of the settings. Thus, the film actually documents an ubiquitous production, but also provides fascinating insights into the public life in North Korea.


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm not from US, but i think that Trump goes into right direction with dealing with more "Villainous" people like ISIS and NK. Instead of builiding a line of defense around the globe, and then just talking about it like Obama he prefer to end problems with these groups fast, it's fucking good.
Missile strike on Syria after chemical attacks for example was in my opinion something that should be praised, because instead of dragging this whole thing and ignoring the fact that some assholes are killing innocent civilians he decided to end it with one, powerful strike.

If NK would ever be a similiar problem, and i don't think that Kim is not ready to start a war right now, Trump should do the same thing - End it fast, with one-two hits.

Russia on the other hand is a different thing, Putin is more like gray personality. He's "bad", but also pretty useful and has similiar way of thinking to Trump. Till we have things like ISIS and NK, we should look at him as an useful ally.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 14, 2017)

I like how trump supporters are all "north korea has awful living conditions". No shit you only now noticed? Which is why people are against bombing the place. Two ways to fix it that i see. 1. Invasion. Expensive as hell in both dollars and potential human lives, Not feasible without china's agreeing to it. 2. gradual change through diplomacy and culture. Which could work but it's gonna take a long time.



Kigiru said:


> Missile strike on Syria after chemical attacks for example was in my opinion something that should be praised


Except that the airstrike accomplished nothing at all? Planes were taking off from the same base the very next day.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

so, there's one crazy guy with *Maybe* one atomic bomb. that may or may not work.
and another crazy guy with over 20 thousand of them, and a lot to prove.
I know who I'm more scared of


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 14, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> so, there's one crazy guy with *Maybe* one atomic bomb. that may or may not work.
> and another crazy guy with over 20 thousand of them, and a lot to prove.
> I know who I'm more scared of



Obama is out of office


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

bobbytomorow said:


> Obama is out of office



Yes he is, congratulations for noticing. 

Your point is..?


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 14, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> Yes he is, congratulations for noticing.
> 
> Your point is..?



You mentioned a crazy guy with bombs and something prove, Obama authorized over 26,000 bombs dropped in _2016 alone_ so I assumed you were talking about him

Obama also authorized more drone strikes in his first year than Bush's entire 8 years in office


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 14, 2017)

An aggressive threatening US pretty much plays right in to DPRKs national propaganda machine.

6 months ago (give or take) DPRK was on the edge of collapse with falling internal support. Kim Jong Un had to kill his own brother to stop the talk of a drop in replacement.

3 months ago Trump takes power and they are on the up and up.

Powerful propaganda machine fed by that dimwit Trump, success in nuclear weapons program and rapidly improving ability to launch ICBMs from anywhere without warning. The last major launch was completely unpredictable. Since then their crappy subs have been testing cold launch setups.

His rhetoric has strengthen Kim Jung Un's position, made allies (ROK) squeamish and forced the PRC to re-iterate they will not tolerate an per-emptive attack on DPRK. PRC will not tolerate US boots on the ground in a bordering state.

The Ukraine was convinced to give up nuclear weapons where did that get them?


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

bobbytomorow said:


> You mentioned a crazy guy with bombs and something prove, Obama authorized over 26,000 bombs dropped in _2016 alone_ so I assumed you were talking about him
> 
> Obama also authorized more drone strikes in his first year than Bush's entire 8 years in office



yeah nice straw man. notice I didn't bring Obama up, because I'm not here to say trump=bad, obama=good. 

Unlike you, I'm not stuck in an republican/democratic false dichotomy, and can freely criticize both this president AND the one before. Crazy I know!!

Because let's face it, they're all subservient to their donors, which in the end is driven by the military industrial complex (biggest money-making machine in existence)


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 14, 2017)

HAHAHA Want to hear something really hilarious that i just read:

*North Korea’s Missile Success Is Linked to Ukrainian Plant, Investigators Say*

Source: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/world/asia/north-korea-missiles-ukraine-factory.html / http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/14/russia-north-korea-connection-icbm-development-emerges/

This just makes me feel as if Russia was behind NKs rise in the nuclear development field because they have been really quite during these past 2 weeks of rhetoric.

And another interesting piece of news would be this:

http://www.news.com.au/world/missil...t/news-story/ff9e0926f948b56c660b718e949993fa

http://www.news.com.au/finance/work...e/news-story/3f61f240f53ab3e111b5acfeb608637f

So they supposedly are setting up submarine and land based missiles into position. This is probably nothing though.....i mean it is probably for kims birthday (i mean what surpreme overlord wouldnt want a birthday with big fireworks)

But joking aside

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...oncerns-missile-launch-could-be-imminent.html

So he supposedly has gone incognito again and the last time he did this was prior to the ICBM launch.

I am still hoping that, this whole war of words is over. But only time will tell..........


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 14, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> This just makes me feel as if Russia was behind NKs rise in the nuclear development field because they have been really quite during these past 2 weeks of rhetoric.



Why would you blame Russia when China neighbours DPRK and has previously leaked nuclear weapons tech (Pakistan)? China miliatarily and finacially supports DPRK. So whats Russia got to do with it?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 14, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Why would you blame Russia when China neighbours DPRK and has previously leaked nuclear weapons tech (Pakistan)? China miliatarily and finacially supports DPRK. So whats Russia got to do with it?



Russia and China are both NKs biggest friends, China more than Russia of course. And if we did go to war then i can definitely see those two countries taking NKs side in order to, how do i put it "deal with old rivals". But that is just a hypothetical scenario of course. Do note that i am not blaming Russia per say but i am definitely stating that Both Russia and China are _likely _helping North Korea with their weapons program. However, whether or not Putin or Moscow is approving of this is another situation altogether.

If you had read either of the sources then it clearly states that "North Korea’s rapid missile-program improvements can likely be traced back to a black-market factory that used to produce the Soviet Union’s most deadly weaponry, according to a new report and classified assessments by U.S. intel agencies. It is not believed that North Korea could have made such big leaps forward in their nuclear-weapons program without outside help. The former Soviet factory is just over the Russian border in Ukraine. “It’s likely that these engines came from Ukraine—probably illicitly,” Michael Elleman of the International Institute for Strategic Studies told The New York Times. “The big question is how many they have and whether the Ukrainians are helping them now. I’m very worried.”

So even if the Russian government isn't directly involved, someone in those neck of the woods helped NKs weapon program to become what it is now. Before they were failing tests and then suddenly they can launch an ICBM! . I am sure they diddnt manage to carry out such an accomplishment alone and this new information is supporting this theory.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 14, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> so, there's one crazy guy with *Maybe* one atomic bomb. that may or may not work.
> and another crazy guy with over 20 thousand of them, and a lot to prove.
> I know who I'm more scared of


Supposedly NK has at least 50, and that number could triple over the next few months. Remember that they have the 3rd largest military in the world, too


bobbytomorow said:


> You mentioned a crazy guy with bombs and something prove, Obama authorized over 26,000 bombs dropped in _2016 alone_ so I assumed you were talking about him
> 
> Obama also authorized more drone strikes in his first year than Bush's entire 8 years in office


Correct. Bombs, not nukes. And there's also the fact that drones weren't exactly a thing in the Bush era, so no duh he would have used them more


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Supposedly NK has at least 50, and that number could triple over the next few months. Remember that they have the 3rd largest military in the world, too



[citation needed]

I was not aware of them having the 3rd largest military in the world? A quick search on google says they're not even in the top 20, based on military spending.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Supposedly NK has at least 50, and that number could triple over the next few months. Remember that they have the 3rd largest military in the world, too
> 
> Correct. Bombs, not nukes. And there's also the fact that drones weren't exactly a thing in the Bush era, so no duh he would have used them more



DPRK is definitely not seeking to nuke anybody. They have what they want, an iron grip on their country and the right people getting rich. If DPRK was attacked even using conventional weapons they'd risk a nuke being used.

The moment that happens the world start nuclear rearmement -- needless to say this is very bad.

They are working on submarine launches too (judging by the amount of cold launch tests they are doing). Even if they can't launch from a sub at this point even a large nuke would be problematic if it went off very close to land/international waters.

If the above does happen and miraculously all goes well, you bet Iran will now have further legitimized it's need for nuclear armament.

War never gets rid of weapons. It invariably spreads the technology and perfects it.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> . Remember that they have the 3rd largest military in the world, too



Their 3rd? seriously?

Doesnt it go:

1.USA
2. China
3. Russia

I am really curious as to where they rank, i heard news recently that they had a increase in volunters recently:

Edit: here is that info

Source:https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-army-idUSKBN1AS091

3.5 Million..............







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wolfmankurd said:


> DPRK is definitely not seeking to nuke anybody. They have what they want, an iron grip on their country and the right people getting rich. If DPRK was attacked even using conventional weapons they'd risk a nuke being used.
> 
> The moment that happens the world start nuclear rearmement -- needless to say this is very bad.
> 
> ...



Oh and regarding Iran: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-40916827

Yeah so their on the way to become NK part II


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> I was not aware of them having the 3rd largest military in the world? A quick search on google says they're not even in the top 20, based on military spending.


I retract that statement lol. I swear I read that somewhere, unless it's a population/military participation ratio or something

Edit: It appears to be TWENTY-third, so I probably misheard something somewhere. Still not something to balk at though


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 15, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Correct. Bombs, not nukes.



and? 



> And there's also the fact that drones weren't exactly a thing in the Bush era, so no duh he would have used them more



Drones have been active in operations in the middle east since 2000 and armed drones since 2001 (after 9/11), Obama authorized more drone strikes in _just his first year_ of presidency than all 8 years of Bush's presidency _combined_


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 15, 2017)

Clinton would've at least had in-office experience, and is married to someone who was considered an AMAZING pres. 

Only idiots who say things like "Clinton sucks! She would be worse than [or as bad as] Trump!" are *FUCKING IDIOTS WHO HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT POLITICS*. 


Just saying. All these people who bash here are fucking idiots who just bandwaggon based upon that email shit that went down. She's a very smart lady who would do very well as presi, likely.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 15, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Only idiots who say things like "Clinton sucks! She would be worse than [or as bad as] Trump!" are *FUCKING IDIOTS WHO HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT POLITICS*.



"Everyone who doesn't agree with me is an idiot!" 

Dear lord and millennials wonder why nobody likes them...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 15, 2017)

Letting Korea have nukes was this generations version of appeasement, it was a concept explored at the beginning of world war II.... The allies and what was posing as the UN at the time (too lazy to look it up) figured if they let Hitler and the Nazi's have the first 2 or 3 countries that they invaded and not go to war over it, the Nazi's would stop... lol They did just long enough to rebuild and take over factories and stuff.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 15, 2017)

And Kim's decision is to.....

See for yourself: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-40931775

And for those who are too lazy then here are the key points from that link:

"_*North Korean leader Kim Jong-un has been briefed on a plan to fire missiles towards the US Pacific territory of Guam, state media says.

But the report said he would watch US actions before making a decision on "the enveloping fire at Guam*_

Last week, the North said a plan was being drawn up to fire four missiles into the sea off Guam, where US bombers are based.

It came amid a sharp rise in rhetoric between the US and North Korea.

The report on state news agency KCNA said Kim Jong-un "examined the plan for a long time" and discussed it with senior military officials.

The commander of North Korea's strategic force was waiting for orders "after rounding off the preparations for the enveloping fire at Guam", the report added.

It quoted Kim Jong-un as saying: "The United States, which was the first to bring numerous strategic nuclear equipment near us, should first make the right decision and show through actions if they wish to ease tensions on the Korean peninsula and prevent a dangerous military clash."

*He ordered the army to be ready to launch the missiles if he made a decision for action, the report added*."

He is not acting rash for once. Could be good news but he is still prepping those missles like the sources in my previous post stated.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 15, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> LOUD CRYING



There is absolutely _nothing_ you could teach me about politics, thanks for the laugh though lol


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2017)

i really don't care what happens to the human race (myself included) if anyone survives ww3 maybe humanity will realize their damn mistakes and not repeat them.....seriously i don't care about my own well being i'm washed up my fiance left me of 2 years (12 years knowing her) no job just a HS diploma and am on government funds


----------



## Youkai (Aug 15, 2017)

maybe you should not have startet with insulting people that might have a different oppinion than you Thirty3Three ... 
And saying Clinton would be good because she is married to a good politician makes no sense at all ! 
So If you would accidently Marry someone who did some mass murder you will be a perfect mass murder as well ? completely stupid.
Its the same with all these President Wifes like in France right now where people were debating if its okay for Macrons wife to get funds and stuff only because she is married to him. The people did NOT vote for her or any other presidents wife and she should not get a sincle cent from the countrys funds as she has nothing to do with it.
Even though many (if not all) loved Obamas wife, i think its exactly the same thing there. If she wants to play the good girl and help people than she should do it with her own funds and not with tax money.


Well doesn't matter much,
We will see whats going to happen next. I doubt that we will need to wait that long.


----------



## MegaStephen (Aug 15, 2017)

If China unite against the North Korea threat, the outcome would be better.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 15, 2017)

MegaStephen said:


> If China unite against the North Korea threat, the outcome would be better.


Honestly, all we need is China on our side to make tremendous progress against NK. They won't be as ballsy with their biggest "ally" no longer on their side.


----------

